# Fanfic-Storyline starting after Manga 234.



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 21, 2004)

This starts right after 234. 
Hope you guys like it. I was getting bored waiting soo long for the mangas issues to come out! 
Please comment.
Its rated PG or PG13. Action, a bit more drama, and umm angst, and some other stuff too. 
It may start up slow, but it gets better!




Chapter 235... 
"I hope we're not to late..." Kakashi said, jumping quickly from tree to tree.
His small, but loyal dog looked at Naruto silently. "We only have a little ways left till we reach the village."

* * *

"Do you know how they are?" Ino asked.
Sakura looked at her. "I'm not sure yet. Maybe we should go see Kakashi-Sensei about it."
"Are you worried about Sasuke?" Ino asked, looking in the distance.
Sakura nodded, "and Naruto. But I'm sure Naruto will bring Sasuke-Kun back."

***

"How does he look, Tsunade?"
"I healed most of his damage...But Naruto is struggling against something emotional."
Kakashi looked up from Narutos face, to see Tsunade's.
"Something must have happened between Naruto and Sasuke.... Narutos body is really stressed out. Knowing him, he'll be up in about a day."
"So he'll make it?"
"Yes."
"What should we do about Sasuke?"
Tsunade sighed. "There's nothing we can do at the moment. We have to make sure our own shinobi are fine."
The door burst open, and two ANBU members came in. "Hokage Tsunade, a member of the genins team is dead."
Tsunade looked at them sharply. "Who? Is there any others?"
"Akimichi Choji. We haven't located the others yet.."
Tsunade looked at the ground, saddened. She looked back up at the ANBU members. "Well don't stand there! Hurry up, and get on with the search with your other ANBU members, and report as quickly as possible."
"Y-Yes, Tsunade-sama." With that, the ANBU members disappeared.


Comment Please!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 21, 2004)

heres the next one...


Chapter 236

*Flashbacks in Narutos head*

_*Naruto crying*Can you kill me calmly...Sasuke? 

Do you..no longer consider me as you friend?! Everything we did together as Team 7. Was it all just meaningless to you?!
It's not meaningless...To me, you have...become a close friend.
Then why...?
That is why...it is worth killing you.

I'll say it once more. I WILL kill you!


Sasuke! You won't go to Orochimaru! Even if I have to break the bones in your arms and legs, I will stop you!


For me...it's one of the first bonds i've ever had.
Then come Naruto...I will break that bond! _ 



*End of Flashbacks*

Naruto sat up quickly. 
"Naruto?" Sakura asks. Kakashi-Sensei had gotten her right after they had put Naruto in the hospital...Even Naruto couldn't bring back Sasuke?

Kakashi looks up tiredly from no sleeping. "What is it Sakura..?" He looks over to Naruto.

Kakashi-sensei walked over. "Are you alright, Naruto?"

He looked out the window blankly. The only thing that went through his mind was his battle with Sasuke.

_Do you..no longer consider me as you friend?! Everything we did together as Team 7. Was it all just meaningless to you?!
It's not meaningless...To me, you have...become a close friend.
Then why...?
That is why...it is worth killing you._

tsunade walked into the room, seeing Naruto was awake. "Naruto..." She shook his shoulder gently. "Sakura...can you leave us for a second?"
As Sakura left the room, NAruto turned his head over to her. "I'm sorry Sakura-san..."
Sakura turned around. "Don't be silly...At least your alright." She left the room and leaned against the wall, crying.
Tsunade looked at NAruto again. He was staring at the floor, as if thinking deeply about something.


_Do you..no longer consider me as you friend...? Sasuke?_









So what do ya think?


----------



## Substance (Oct 23, 2004)

keep going man lol this is what i wanted to hjappen sorta


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 24, 2004)

thanks! Finally, someone comments! =D


okay, I'll try to update later tonight, if i can't , then tomorrow for sure!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 24, 2004)

Chapter 237



A glimmer of light caught Narutos attention. 
"Whos forehead protector is that, Kakashi-sensei?" Naruto asked. His own Forehead Protector was right on the bedside table. He looked at Kakashi's face intently. His small part of face looked depressed, sad, and tired. 
Kakashi looked at Naruto painfully. He then opened his hand, and let it drop on Naruto's lap. There was a large slash in it.
"Sasuke."
Naruto looked up, at Tsunade. "I have to go after Sasuke."
Tsunade shook her head. "You can't. He's across the border now. He made it quite clear that hes no longer a Konoha Ninja. You can't."
"Don't tell me what to do!" Naruto almost yelled angrily. He stood up, and began to pull on his shirt before Tsunade could say anything. 
Kakashi-Sensei appeared at Narutos side, and put a hand on his shoulder. "You can't. We will not allow it. People will be watching you 24 hours each, and every day." He said quietly. "Sasuke is not Konohas concern anymore. Hes gone."
"How can you say that?" Asked Naruto angrily. "Sasuke is part of this team. Don't you care about our team?!" He moved so Kakashi-sensei's hand fell from his shoulder. 
"Your stressed out Naruto, you should get back to bed." tsunade interupted.
"Hell with tha-" Narutos eyelids fell, and he was quiet. Tsunade picked him up, and laid him in the bed. 
"I used that sometimes on others who had trouble falling asleep before surgery. He'll probably wake up in a few hours at the least. I have to recruit ANBU members to watch him. You should get to sleep too, Kakashi. Tell Sakura that too." They left from the room quietly, not saying another word.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 25, 2004)

Chapter 238:
Narutos Escape


Naruto's eyes fluttered open. It was pitch black in the room. For some reason his eyes had trouble focusing, but he heard voices.
"Uzumaki Naruto, eh? He always seems to be getting in trouble..." said a deep, males voice.
The next voice was the sound of an irratated women. "I can't believe they acually need two ANBU members for this job. WE're supposed to be protecting the Hokage, and doing missions. Not watching after a kid."
"You know what this kid acually is...Who knows if he'll all of a sudden become the-"
Naruto sat up quickly. His eyes could focus now. Two masked ANBU members came to the sides of the bed. 
"You weren't thinking of getting away easily, were you?"
"No. I need to go to the bathroom."
"Very well," said the man ANBU member. He helped Naruto up, and walked him into the bathroom.
"Do you think I could go alone?"


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 25, 2004)

that was part 1........


----------



## zawabr (Oct 26, 2004)

wow... this is pretty good... you guys from here (this forum) have a good imagination and creativity! ... i can?t wait for the rest of the chapter!


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Oct 26, 2004)

wow..that was a good story! ^_^ keep writing more!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks! ^_^! 
Part 2 coming right up!

Chapter 238 (continued)


"fine." The ANBU officer said, shutting the door behind him. Naruto looked around the small bathroom frantically. There had to be a way out of here. There was the celing, a light, a mirror, a window. A window! Naruto looked at it. It was basically to the ceiling. He quickly concentrated on putting chakra in his feet. 
Naruto walked up the wall, trying to be as silent as he could. He pushed the window open with a big push, and jumped out. 
Naruto started to run as fast as he could toward the forest that he sometimes went to, to go and train.
He would train as hard as he could, and then he would find Sasuke to bring him back. 
*To me...you have become an important friend...*
_I will bring you back Sasuke! No matter what, i'll bring you back. Even if I have to myself!_


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 27, 2004)

Hellllo!
Just wondering a bit...
How coem theres been over *150* views of this, and only, like 3 ppl have commented? Is it that bad? ='( Or is it just like...boring? If you have any tips on me to improve it, please tell me!
On a higher note...Thanks everyone who has commented! =D it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside! lol. ^_^ 
Next part is coming soon! 
I cant wait for the next Naruto Episode to be translated in english!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 27, 2004)

Chapter 238:
Narutos Training

"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" Naruto yelled. Nearly 100 Naruto's appeared. He would train. Using his own techniques.

As Naruto trained himself by fighting against his own clones...

"5th Hokage!" The ANBU members said, bowing their heads to her. "Uzumaki Naruto has escaped. WE have found no sign of him in the village either an-"
"What?" She said. "I thought I told you to watch him! To not let him out of your sight!"
"We're truly sorry. he had to go to the bathroom, so..."
"Don't tell me your lame excuses! Alert Kakashi right away, along with the other recovered SHinobi now!"
"Y-Yes." They quickly went away to alert the others.
Tsunade looked outside, and sighed. If Naruto went away too...


----------



## zawabr (Oct 27, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> Hellllo!
> Just wondering a bit...
> How coem theres been over *150* views of this, and only, like 3 ppl have commented? Is it that bad? ='( Or is it just like...boring? If you have any tips on me to improve it, please tell me!



of course no! this is very interesting! i like a lot! keep going  !

i think the others people don?t have nothing to say...like me.....but they liked your story..like me....

 i?m waiting the rest of the story! (i?m don?thave any complains about your story...neither tips..  )...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 27, 2004)

history? what do you mean? lol! sry, im sorta slow. =)
Thanks a ton for the comment though! it means alot! lol-im soo cheesy   

And i know my style of writing can be annoying, i have no discriptive words or anything. I have to work on that...and my sentances can be sorta short. But don't worry, im working on it!


----------



## zawabr (Oct 28, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> history? what do you mean? lol! sry, im sorta slow. =)
> Thanks a ton for the comment though! it means alot! lol-im soo cheesy
> 
> And i know my style of writing can be annoying, i have no discriptive words or anything. I have to work on that...and my sentances can be sorta short. But don't worry, im working on it!




sorry...i mean story! that?s because my english isn?t so good...then sometimes a make some mistakes...
 
your story is something that could happen in the real naruto manga! that?s why is so good! about your style...is very good too ....but that?s how you said.... if you describe some more....it?ll be much better...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 28, 2004)

thank ya very much!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 28, 2004)

Chapter 238:
Narutos Training
*PART 2*

Naruto breathed heavily, trying to catch his breath. 
'What should I do now?...'
_Rasengan! Chidori!_
"A better...Rasengan...? Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" *sound effects of the other naruto starting to start up the rasengan* 
'concentrate, concentrate.'


"Hmm? Kakashi-sensei...and Iruka-sensei?" Sakura asked, confused, once she opened the door. "Whats going on?"
"Naruto is gone."
"What?"
"Your going with Kakashi, and i'm going with Shikamaru." Iruka said. "We have to go quickly, in case he's going out side Konoha."
"Right..." sakura said, stepping out into the sunlight. 'Please Naruto...Don't leave me too...' 


"Not good enough." Naruto said outloud. There were multiple enormous trees on the group from being hit from Rasengan. "Again!"





Sorry this chapter is sorta short...But great news! i'm (trying) to actually DRAW a small part of each chapter. if anyone else wants to help with that, PM me, or whatever.
I dunno why, but I sorta like it how in my story, Naruto has finally cracked, and is being real serious about it. i'll write more later!
^_^

Thanks again zawabr for being a great reader, and commenting!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 28, 2004)

Chapter 239
We found you Naruto!


_Why would we come to the cities hot tubs? Naruto wouldn't be here..._ Sakura looked at Kakashi-sensei doubtfully. 
"Jiraiya!" Kakashi said, walking toward a old man. 
Sakura looked over at the old man. _Jiraiya? The name sounded familiar...Yes...He was the person Kakashi-sensei was talking to after Narutos and Sasukes fight on the hospital roof..._
"What do you need now?" Jiraiya asked impatiently, sipping some wine.
"Naruto is missing." 
Jiraiya looked up from his wine glass. "Really now...I suppose then I'm supposed to help you find him by order of Tsunade. All right then. Lets go."

They walked toward the forest. 
"I'm guessing Naruto would go in here...Considering this part of the forest is closest to the hospital." Kakashi said. "Kuchiyose no Jutsu!" (summoning technique).
Pakkun appeared. "Is Naruto or Sasuke missing again?" He asked right away.
Sakura looked at him. "Y-yes. We need your help Pakkun."
Pakkun sniffed the air. "i need to ask you one question first..."
"Alright." Sakura asked, forcing a smile. "What is it?"
"You changed your shampoo, didn't you?"
"RRR. WHAT SORT OF QUESTION IS THAT?!" Sakura yelled.

*Two hours later*

"Rasengan!" Naruto thrusted the Rasengan at the nearest tree. It toppled over, causing another four or five trees to fall. 
He breathed in and out hard, sweat falling down his face. 

_Can you kill me calmly Sasuke?_ Naruto looked up. "I will not...lose a important friend! RASENGAN!"
(NOTE: Naruto has learned to control the Rasengan without the use of another Naruto clone.)

"What in the-" Sakura whispered. It sounded like tons and tons of trees were falling...at a fast rate. Could it be..."Pukkun! Are we almost to Naruto?"
Pukkun looked back. "We're going at a very fast rate, and Naruto is moving, I don't believe...We should reach him in about half an hour."
"That must've been Naruto..." Kakashi said to Jiraiya. 
Jiraiya looked over to Kakashi. "Yes...That was enormous chakra..."


Naruto looked around him. His last Rasengan had done alot of damage. He noticed something was different about it though. Instead of it being completely blue chakra, there were red streaks of light going aroung it like lightening as well. He had learned how to put some of the Foxes power in the Rasengan...


----------



## zawabr (Oct 28, 2004)

haha, pretty good! something the pakkun could say! keep going! i think just not me, but the others are waiting for the rest! .... i can even imagine all the chapters describe by you!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you again! LOL  
i like Pakkun. whenever i think of him, i think of the shampoo part. lol
Whoa...Just found out i had TONS of spelling errors on my last post...i gotta change that...Anyways! Back to the story!

Chapter 239
We found you Naruto!
*PART 2*

Naruto looked down at the ground, thinking deeply. Sasuke...
"NARUTO!" Sakuras voice rang out. 
Footsteps approached behind him. 
"Naruto!" Sakura said. He didn't turn around. "Naruto, you have to come back to the village!"
"I can't Sakura-san." Naruto whispered. "Until I bring Sasuke back...I can't."
"You do relize, if you don't come with us, we'll force you to." Jiriaya said.
"I won't." Naruto said, starting to get impatient. "Let me get back to my training!"
"Come with us right now." Kakashi said severly. Sakura looked at him...He never had this tone before with any of them.
Naruto turned to them. "I'll say it again...I WON'T COME BACK UNTIL I GET SASUKE! If I have to fight you, I will!"


----------



## zawabr (Oct 29, 2004)

wow! this getting interesting !


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 29, 2004)

lol.
its like NAruto is a total Drama Queen. haha


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 29, 2004)

next one...


Chapter 240
Sensei vs Student?!


"I didn't even know you could be this foolish..." kakashi said, looking at Naruto sternly. "Your handling your emotions wrong." _Naruto has had a hard time his whole life...The pressure of everything...Its getting to him..._
"Do not...tell me how to deal with things!" 
"Besides, if your going after Sasuke, how do you plan on doing it? You think Sasuke is just going to pop out of nowhere?"
Naruto was silent. He hadn't thought of that that much. "I know the direction he was heading. I won't stop until I find him!"
"Naruto, if you don't come with us now, I'm going to force you too."
"Even if you DO get me back, what makes you think I won't run away again? I have to do this."
"NARUTO! Don't be so stupid! Your being an idiot!" Sakura cried, tears starting to stream down her face.
"I have to do this." Naruto repeated.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 29, 2004)

hmm. some stuff in here is sorta happening in the manga
(like the ANBU being with him, and someone telling NAruto to forget about Sasuke, that its not their problem) Thats kinda cool! lol 
I'm almost finished with my first three boxes of the Naruto manga strip. lol. its just a small little part, and believe me, its not THAT GOOD. lol. 
i'll update later!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 29, 2004)

Chapter 240
Sensei vs Student?!
PART 2


"I...must. I will not let a friend become like Orochimaru. I will not see a friend suffer."
"It seems we have no choice Naruto. I will force you to come." 
Naruto got ready to fight, taking out his knife.
In a second, Kakashi pulled out to skrinkens and threw them, almost carelessy.
"Gah!" Two shrinkens (spelling?) had gone into his right shoulder.  
Naruto grabbed them out of his shoulder, and threw them in the soft earth. 
"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"
"NAHHHHHHHHHH!" All of the Narutos started to head toward Kakashi, throwing shrinkens at him. Some hit, causing him to stagger backwards. Then there was a small "poof" and a log replaced him.
Kakashi-sensei appeared, taking out most the Narutos.
Once he got to the real Naruto, he held a knife to his throat.
"I guess this means I win?" He asked, sounding bored.
Naruto looked at the ground, avoiding eye contact. Kakashi-sensei barely tried... "But Sasuke..."
"He's out of Konohas hands now. He's classified as a missing-nin." He lowered the knife. 
Naruto looked away from everyone. 
"If you...come with us right now, I'll give you somemore training, and teach you another technique." Jiriaya said, looking up at the sky thoughtfully.
"How long will the technique take?" Naruto asked. _If he could learn it quick enough..._
"Well...It depends on how hard you work. Its almost as hard as learning the Rasengan." 
"Fine." Naruto finally said. "I'll go."   
"but you have to promise...That you won't go after Sasuke."
"Lets just go." Naruto started walking toward the village, not ever planning to give that promise.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 29, 2004)

i know...that whole, Kakashi vs Naruto thing would NEVER happen, but I was having writers-block...lol


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 29, 2004)

Chapter 241:
The new technique!


"How deep are the wounds?" Sakura asked Naruto, once they were back in the moonlit Konoha. She looked at his shoulder. 
"He aimed them so it didn't go to deep. He didn't even want to hurt me that bad." 
"Of course not! He cares about you, you know. You should of saw him earlier..." Sakura cut off. "Well, bye."
Naruto went inside his house, and sat on his bed.
He heard something russle outside, and looked outside the window, seeing shadows move. He knew that it was several ANBU members, or jourins, who had to make sure he didn't run off again. 
Jiriaya agreed that he would teach Naruto the new technique tomorrow.
he looked at his bed covers, frowning.
_How long will it take?_
_Sasuke...I'll come after you in three weeks._


----------



## zawabr (Oct 30, 2004)

yeah....a fight between kakashi e naruto never gonna happen... but it?s cool imagine ...


----------



## F.Angel (Oct 30, 2004)

well they did sorta fight when they were signed the teams (although kakashi wasnt serious when he did heh) thats some great writin man, if i can be assed ill prob start drawing some mangas of it heh  can't wait for next installment (almost like waiting for the real thing)


----------



## zawabr (Oct 30, 2004)

your story is so good...that?s why i?m copying and saving in my pc! 
and is much better than the manga...it not take so long to the next chapter! 
it?s just missing draw your story! 

(wish i have skills to draw your story....i just know how to paint...  )


----------



## uzumaki-unk_chaos (Oct 30, 2004)

That is really good , and it is getting really interesting, keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## Therahedwig (Oct 30, 2004)

great stuff, though it's a bit flat and rushed...

try telling more instead of so much dialogue...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 30, 2004)

whoa...lots of comments all of a sudden.
Thanks everyone!   
Okay...not so rushed. I'll try that. LOL. Oh-and just so some of you know, I may go and change little bits and pieces so its more detailed, sounds better, you know, whatever i think should be done.

EDITED UPDATE: 
I changed the kakashi vs Naruto fight, because I never really wanted it to have Kakashi being serious fighting him, because hes loads stronger already (unless the nine tails comes out, like the fight with Sasuke).
So I hcnaged it. I think its a bit better. 
Still gotta work out that flatness though.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 30, 2004)

Note: There will be three parts to chapter 241.

Chapter 241:
The new technique!
Part 2


Naruto walked over to the Ramen stand, told by Jiriaya that he'd meet him there. The morning sky was bright blue again, with large, white clouds. 
"Jiriaya-sama?" Naruto asked, stepping inside. Jiriaya stirred his tea slowly. 
"Hmm? You had anything to eat yet?"
"Yeah. I had ramen at home." Naruto said, sitting on a stool. "When are you going to teach me the technique?"
Jiriaya kept on stirring his tea thoughtfully. "I'm still thinking fo what to teach you."
"You mean...You don't know what to teach me?" Naruto looked at him doubtfully. "I thought you were some great ninja, and you can't decide whaty to teach me?"
"I narrowed it down to three different ones." Jiriaya said. "They're all about the same in strength too."
They both sat silently for a moment, thinking to themselves. 
"Well explain what they do, and I'll pick which one I want to learn first." Naruto finally decided.
Jiriaya studied him._ He has gotten more serious about fighting. Naruto's going to go after Sasuke again later..._


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 31, 2004)

no comments...?
How is it going do u guys think?


----------



## zawabr (Oct 31, 2004)

hey! keep going! it?s very good...it?s just....i?m just reading ...

ah, other thing.... you said you are trying draw something about your story....

how is it?   .... did you made something?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Oct 31, 2004)

theres acually a team, me being the author, donkey someoneis the drawer, and Ponum is the colorer, so we're making it into an manga-type thing...or gonna try to..

I'll continue the story tomorrow, or late tonight, because im really really busy.


----------



## Therahedwig (Nov 1, 2004)

yay, dousjinni!

gime gime gime!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, thanks.

Chapter 242
The Teachings of the Technique!


"But first Naruto...I don't think you've heard..." Jiriaya started, and looked at the sky.
'What?"
"Akimichi Choji died." He ended sadly. "He was found dead where he was fighting."
Naruto stopped in his tracks, and looked at the ground sadly. "He's...gone?"
_I thought you were said skilled Ninjas!_
_I believe in you Choji! You better catch up to us later!_
"Yes."
"I should of stayed and helped Choji. There was no point in going any further anyway. I would of just gotten beaten by Sasuke either way..."
"Thats one of the difficult parts in being a ninja. You have to think ahead on everything you do, not just decide right on the spot without a seconds thinking." Jiriaya said as they continued walking. "And every now and then people make a bad decision. But the decisions you made...no one would ever be able to see the outcome of it. So theres no blaming yourself. Kakashi has lost all his teammates...and his teacher. He lost almost all his close friends, when the fight against the demon fox happened. He's always tried not to blame himself."
Naruto felt a sudden guilt on his shoulders. He never relized that the thing sealed inside him had kiled peoples close friends, family, and other loved ones.
"Is that...why Kakashi-sensei doesn't like training or being with me?" Naruto asked. "He trained Sasuke during the Chuunin Exam. He had me train with someone else. Then he had you take care of me, and train me. And now, even with no Sasuke, he's having you train me again."
"That doesn't mean anything."
"The thing inside me killed his best friends, and his teacher! You just said so!" Naruto said.
"Kakashi cares about you. Never think he doesn't."
Naruto looked away. "he plays favorites alot."
"Well, we're here. Lets get started."


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

Chapter 242
The Teachings of the Technique!
Part 2


"Now, first, I'll teach you the hand seals...serpant, boar, monkey, ram."
"serpant, boar, monkey, ram?" Naruto repeated.
"Yes. Now, I want you to practice those over and over."
"Okay."

***hour later***

"Serpent, boar, monkey, ram." Naruto said, as he did the seals for each one.
"Good. Thats enough. Next, you have to learn how to control you chakra, and raise it extremely high. Have it come out all your body, but it must be very powerful." Jiriaya explained.
"Allright." Naruto said.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 1, 2004)

wow this is great anyhitng i can help out with id love to this is better then the reql manga now..............much more creativee anyway to basicly copying dbz which looks like is going to happen in naruto manga


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

thank you!
i know...im afraid of it turning into a DBZ thing to...hope it doesnt...that would suck! lol
Thanks again!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 1, 2004)

lol i triying to write chapter well wat u think



Chapter 243
*The next day* 
"Serpent, boar, monkey, ram." Nauto yells into the red hot day
*he falls to the grund gasping for air*
"Naruto You need to take a rest you've been at it for hous" Kakashi says apearing out of nowhere. 
"No i need to be STRONGER" Naruto yells and sudenly starts extracting his inner chakra
"Serpent, boar, monkey, ram!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
*continued* 



lol pretty bad lol i was bored but tell me if you like lol


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

lol. um its good! ahaha
except i dunno why kakashi would be there...considering Jiriaya is training him. and you should probably talk about Naruto practicing letting all his chakra out.
Because since its a "jounin" scaled technique, hes gonna have to do it in steps (just like the rasengan)

If you want to be a co-author, then PM me your chapter first, that way, i can change some stuff if i want, in case its off the plot a bit, you know, whatever. Just make sure to PM me it first. 
also, so everyone knows. 

but i think im gonna do chapter 243, because i've hadit planned out in my head. but thanks for trying! lol. so just so everyone knows, ill be doing chapter 243


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 1, 2004)

Shuriken. Jounin. Can't be bothered picking up anymore of the spelling mistakes, you should turn it into a large fic. Expand I mean.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

expand, large fic?
what do u mean?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

Chapter 242
The Teachings of the Technique!
Part 3

_Concentrate, concentrate._ Naruto closed his eyes. _Pour out chakra...Pour out chakra!_
_More of the reason to kill you._
Naruto felt chakra circulate through his body fast. He opened his eyes.
Jiriaya looked at him curiously. _Interesting kid...On the first try..._
"serpant, boar, monkey, ram" he did the hand signs perfectly, and felt wierd. He was under the ground.
Naruto began to walk. He noticed as he walked through, the little pieces of dirt was acually disinagrating, and somehow the ground above wasn't collapsing. He smiled and jumped up, right behind jiriaya.
"How did I do?" naruto asked.
Jiriaya looked at him. "You did fine. it's surprising that you acually kept your chakra at the same rate underneath the ground. Otherwise, you'd have a hard time getting back up."
Naruto looked at him. "I did do good, didn't I?"
Jiriaya nodded. "Though it drained almost all your chakra, but it does that all the time when you first learn it."


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 1, 2004)

Just have a look at the other Fan Fictions, mainly the ones at FanFiction.net they are much longer. Each chapter in a decent fic should be between 1000-5000 ( some writers like doing 10,000 chapters, which i adore) edit: words that is.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

i dunno....its easier to just do it on here. *shrugs* and everyone loves naruto here. lol


----------



## Phatback (Nov 1, 2004)

can i do a couple of chapters tononihgt plz just for fun lol


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 1, 2004)

PM me it first.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 1, 2004)

ok sure i pming it over


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 2, 2004)

Chapter 243
Jiriaya talks to Kakashi!


"Now...What did you need to talk to me about?" Kakashi asked on the roof of a building.
"Naruto learned the Shinjuu Zanshu no Jutsu on one of his first trys..." Jiriaya said. "He's more determined then ever to get to Sasuke."
Kakashi looked up at Jiriaya. "I don't think it was a good idea to teach him that technique."
"Tsunade has ANBU members by his house everyday, right?" Jiriaya asked.
"mm." He nodded his head. "Three of them. When they can't, us jounins help out."
"Can you tell Tsunade to get more members?" 
"Is Naruto...really getting that strong?"
"I'm not kidding you when I told you he learned that technique on his first try. He accelerates in learning a technique everytime. the more he wants to learn it, and the more he focus', he learns it quickly. He learned the rasengan in a week." Jiriaya said.
"He learned the fourths technique in a week?" Kakashi asked. _I, myself, couldn't even learn that technique...I had to make up the Chidori, which is less complex then the Rasengan. It took Sasuke two weeks to learn the Chidori..._
"Maybe I should help train him." Kakashi said. 
Jiriaya looked at him curiously.
"What?"
"Nothing." He looked at the clouds in the sky. "Naruto was just telling me today how he thought you hated him, because of the demon fox."
Kakashi looked away. "What did you say then?"
"that he was being silly... You sure you want him?" Jiriaya asked.
"yes. I'll tell him." Kakashi said, walking away.
Jiriaya smiled after him. _naruto is gonna be one happy kid..._

***Next Morning***

*Kakashi knocks on Narutos front door*
"Coming." Naruto yelled, he opened the door. "Kakashi-sensei?"
"Good...your dressed. Let's go train." Kakashi says.
"Really?" Naruto asks excited. "Alright!" 
"Hey, hey, whos stronger? You or the hermit trainer?" naruto asked as they walked toward the stone hedge.
"I don't know." 
"Hey, hey...Wheres Sakura? She's not here." Naruto asked.
"She's getting medical training from the hokage." he replied.
"So your just training me?" Naruto asked suspiciously. 
"Yes."
Naruto continued to stare at him suspiciously. 
"What?"
"You usually play favorites, kakashi-sensei."
Kakashi looked up at the sky, with a hand on top of his head. "Hn...Lets just start. Show me the new technique you learned."
"Yes sir!"


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 2, 2004)

sorry about all the spelling errors i have you guys...my two main languages is English and spanish.


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 2, 2004)

WAAAAII!! this fanfic is sooo darn goood ^_^ I can imagine everything taht's going on!!  but im not that good of an artist lol! XD I can't draw as good as the anime.. darn those Japanese artists!! *is jelous*


----------



## zawabr (Nov 2, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh!!!!!! this is very good!!!!!! 
i don?t think you need a expand each chapter...... i think the people need write like they like..... neoenigma said to me: art is art....each people have your own style (something like that).. and i agree!  i don?t miss one chapter!  ... your story isn?t just decent...it?s awesome too!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 2, 2004)

this is soooo awsome


----------



## Zmozie (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey...I think that your fan fic is better than the real manga. Because I dont need to wait a whole week..keep up the good spirit... and I don't think that you should care so much about the spelling errors...Who cares?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks so much you guys! It really does mean alot!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 2, 2004)

i cant wait for the next chappter *bitting fingers nervisouly*


----------



## ChristianKO (Nov 2, 2004)

holy shit... best fan fic eveR~~~ keep it going!!!1


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 2, 2004)

Chapter 244
And So the Training with Kakashi Begins!

"I want you to stay underground for as long as you feel your chakra is going to stay at the same rate." Kakashi-sensei said.
Naruto closed his eyes, telling himself to concentrate again. Once he felt chakra going through his body at a fast rate, he began doing the hand signs. "Serpant, boar, monkey, ram." 
He opened his eyes, noticing he was underground. 
"Now I have...to stay down here?" He said to himself. He started walking around out of boredness. After around two minutes, his chakra was starting to drain. 
naruto jumped up, and felt the warmness of sunlight surround him.
"Pretty good." Kakashi said, nodding his head. "You were underground 1 minute, and 50 seconds. Though...since this is mainly for surprising...Would you be able to locate me if I moved around once you were underground?"
Naruto looked at him thoughtfully. "I could just try to sense your chakra.."
There was a small smile under his mask. "Correct. Let's practice that then." You go underground, and I'll move."
"Okay." Naruto concentrated hard. "Serpant, boar, monkey, ram."
Darkness swallowed his body, as he began walking around. _Shoot...I've never been good at loacating chakra._ Naruto looked up at ceiling of dirt._Come on, come on!_ Some dirt fell from the ceiling.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 2, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> Chapter 244
> And So the Training with Kakashi Begins!
> 
> "I want you to stay underground for as long as you feel your chakra is going to stay at the same rate." Kakashi-sensei said.
> ...




great chapter luv it cant wait for the next 1


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 2, 2004)

Chapter 244
And So the Training with Kakashi Begins!
PART 2

Dirt fell from the ceiling into his eyes. "Nah! Ow!" He blinked several times. he could also hear very very light footsteps above...He could find people that way! Naruto followed the dirt falling, and he light footsteps. "Right...There!" He jumped up as quickly as he could, and jumped right in front of Kakashi.
Naruto grinned. 
"Hn. Good." Kakashi said, again nodding his head. "I want you to keep on doing that technique over and over for a few days. You'll learn how much chakra you exacly need, so you won't run out so soon."
"yes sir!"

***************

Sasuke walked up to Orochimaru and kabuto. 
"What can I do for you, Uchiha Sasuke?" Orochimaru asked, smiling to himself.
"Make me...stonger." Sasuke said.
Orochimaru's smile widened. "with pleasure."


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 2, 2004)

thats it for tonight, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 2, 2004)

no it kabuto lol anywayz luve em keep em comen


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 3, 2004)

wow. it's getting exciting!! ^_^ *shakes w/ excitment* lol!! XD


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 3, 2004)

lol-thanks again, but i gotta go to bed...i'll do more tomorrow *sleepy yawn*


----------



## zawabr (Nov 3, 2004)

it?s interesting! what gonna happen with sasuke? i?m waiting very anxious the next chapter....


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 3, 2004)

this may seem stupid... but can i help somehow? i dunno really what i can do but im kinda bored and id like to be part of this 

EDIT: i can draw pretty well... i could show you some samples on MSN if u want ... do you need an artist


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 3, 2004)

Nathan-check your messages, I PMED you about it...
Thanks for all the lovely comments again everyone! 
This Chapter may be a bit shorter then usual...


Chapter 245
Kabutos Order


Orochimaru smiled. "Kabuto...You will train Uchiha Sasuke now. Teach him..."
"Should I teach him some medical techniques?" Kabuto asked.
"No...Don't waste time on that. Do what he said. Make him stronger."
"Yes." Kabuto nodded his head toward the door. "Lets go, uchiha." 
They walked outside. "you need..revenge?" Kabuto asked, smiling slyly.
Sasuke looked at him. "I need to kill more then...one person." Naruto and Itachi flshed in his minds. "I will become stonger then them."
"you just need Orochimaru...and me to help?" 
"Yes."
"Why don't we get started then? Your probably itching...to kill..."

***Two Days Later***

"How is the Uchiha doing?" Orochimaru asked.
Kabuto smiled, his glasses glinting. "He's doing...fine. He's already learned a technique. Sasuke will be great for getting a new body."
"good."


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 3, 2004)

Chapter 246
Another Technique!?
Part 1

"You've gotten that technique down perfectly." said Kakashi, a few days later. 
Naruto grinned. 
Hatake Kakashi looked up at the sky. "i'll teach you a new technique..."
Naruto looked up at Kakashi happily. "really?!"
"hmm? Yes."
"Whats it called?" Naruto asked eagerly.
"Kokuangyo no Jutsu."
Naruto looked at him. "Whats that kakashi-sensei?"
"Or...maybe you shouldn't learn this move..."
Naruto looked at him, confused. "Why?"
"Because it temporarily, but effectively, blinds the enemy and they can see nothing but their own body. Then you can attck them freely, unless the enemy is extremely talented and figures out how to counter attack it quickly." Kakashi said. "This is a serious technique, Naruto. You have to use it responisibly."
"I will Kakashi-sensei. I promise I will." Naruto said. He looked at Kakashi seriously. 
"I guess I can trust you on this then...but I'm warning you...this technique is...unbelievly hard."
"I don't care! I'll learn it!" Naruto said, sure of himself.
_This kid sure has stamina._ Kakashi gave Naruto a small smile.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 3, 2004)

lol keep em coming


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 3, 2004)

yaay!! NARUTO!! ^_^  *has nothing else to say* XD but it's good keep up the good work hehe. (yes i know im lame)


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 3, 2004)

thats all for tonight...i havent done any of my homework yet...tehe


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 4, 2004)

this is reminding me of dbz somehow  im talking about that blinding thingy .
*look around at the ppl in the forum* why are you looking at me like that? im not saying it bad! . its very entertaining! keep up the good work!

EDIT: added my signature  what do ya think ^_^?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 4, 2004)

Chapter 246
Another Technique!?
Part 3

*At Sunset...*

Naruto sat down, breathing heavily.
"I didn't really expect you to have mastered using the chakra. I wouldn't worry about it." Kakashi sensei said. "You can do more tomorrow."
"No...I'm going to stay here until I'm able to control my Chakra correctly." Naruto stood up, and concentrated his chakra.
Kakashi sighed, and took a large rock, throwing it at him. It hit the invisible wall hard, not hitting Naruto.
Naruto relaxed, smiling.
Kakashi nodded his head. "Good."


----------



## Phatback (Nov 5, 2004)

keep em coming


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 5, 2004)

is that all you ever say, phatback?
well in any case.. good, and good again! keep em comming


----------



## Phatback (Nov 5, 2004)

nathan said:
			
		

> is that all you ever say, phatback?
> well in any case.. good, and good again! keep em comming


stfu I say more than that u little tik lol


----------



## zawabr (Nov 5, 2004)

humm. today... no new chapter? ah.. too bad.... but i know is hard make one chapter always (i mean everyday!)... i always wait anxious for the naruto anime, naruto manga... and now i wait everday for this fanfic! thanks narutosasukesakura for the work! each chapter is good as ever!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 5, 2004)

thansk everyone!
yeah, i know each chapter im gonna write, its just that i dont have the time every single day to get on here...sry-double chapters tomorrow!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

just so everyone should know...I changed 3 chapters. My first two (because i mean, come on! crying when hes not even awake...sheesh i found some things really bad in it. lol. Just wanted to make it better-and more Naruto-like.) Another one is the "fight" with Kakashi and Naruto. I made it so Kakashi was barely trying, and that it wasnt a serious thing for him. 
So hopefully you like those changed chapters more...i think its way better on how they were before.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

Chapter 248
Another Chuunin Test?!
Part 1


"Lets go Naruto. I have to go somewhere." Kakashi said.
"Hmm. Where do you have to Kakashi-sensei?" Naruto stood up. 
"Hokage is having a meeting..."
"Tsunade-sama? What for?" Naruto asked. His expression dulled. _Probably about me._
"Thats between the Hokage, and the other Shinobi attending."

***Later that evening, the meeting with Tsunade.***

The door opened, and Jiriaya stepped in.
"So everyone is here now, then?" Tsunade looked around. There was Jiriaya,  and all the other teacher Jounin teachers. Along with Iruka.
Iruka looked at everyone worried. "Did Naruto do something?"
Tsunade smiled at him. "Don't worry about it...Though we do have to talk about Naruto some." She said, her eye brows narrowed.
Asuma took out a cigarette, and lit it, getting comfortable. 
Kurenai frowned. 'Whats going on, tsunade-sama?"
"As I said...Some of this is about Naruto. But its also about Chuunin exams."
"Chuunin exams?" Asked Gai.
"Instead of having the Chuunin exam with all the other countries, its been decided, that we'd have it just between our own country. We can't take a risk of the same thing happening like last time."
Everyone nodded in agreement. 
"So we're just going to have Ibiki, and some others watching it, along with their teachers, friends, and family. it's going to be more private then last time. They will have to show us their skills, and techniques, along with going through some obstacles, and fighting." tsunade said. "We'll have the chuunin exam in one week."
"Now...What about Naruto?" Kakashi asked. 
Tsunade looked over to Jiriaya, who sat up straighter. "Go ahead Jiriaya."


----------



## Phatback (Nov 6, 2004)

so are u doing 1 more today that wuld be nice LOL  well anyway i like it


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 6, 2004)

whoa phatback cool it was just joking around O_o
nice chapter btw


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 6, 2004)

ummm i think we need to get more ppl to be following this. i think we only got like 4-5 ppl here... i came here by chance (dont really remember how) 
we want part 2!!! NOW!


----------



## zawabr (Nov 6, 2004)

another chuunin exam? cool! actually, to teel the truth...i was a little tired to have many chapters with just the new technics (i liked...but... it?s great! ) ..keep going !


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

what do you guys mean? I promised i'd do twice the chapters today! *does a Gai thumbs up and smiles* thats a promise!  haha. lol 
Lets see....I usually do like, two chapter a day, so im gonna do around 3 or 4 chapters today (hopefully)

heres the next part!

Chapter 248
Another Chuunin Test?!
part 2

Jiriaya looked around at everyone. Iruka seemed worried, kakashi looked at him with mild interest, Gai, Asuma, and Kurenai all exchanged frowns. "As most of us know...Uchiha Itachi, a missing-nin, and  Hoshigaki Kisame, also an S-ranked criminal from the Hidden Mist village, are after Naruto...well...the demon fox sealed inside of him." Jiriaya paused. "they recieved the order to capture Naruto by the Akatsuki organization, who has a total of 9 missing-nins and criminals."
Iruka looked at him. "Then what do we have to do?"
"We have to make sure they don't get Naruto. Which is why tsunade-sama hired ANBUs to watch him secretly all the time, whenever hes not with kakashi, myself, or Tsunade..." Jiriaya paused for a second, and turned to Kakashi. "Do you think he's over the whole Sasuke thing?"
"it may seem like it, but hes been more and more serious about learning techniques. I don't think he is though..."
"Don't you think we should tell Naruto about the dangers of Itachi, and the group he's in? That way, Naruto will always be on his toes, knowing theres people after him." Iruka remarked. 
Jiriaya nodded. "Tomorrow, instead of Kakashi training him, i'm going to talk to him about Itachi."
"whats happening with orochimaru?" Kurenai asked. "what are we doing about that?"
"We're not at that level yet. But its almost impossible to find him anyways. We'll worry about that later." Tsunade answered.
There was a pause. "Also...I'm expecting even the Jounins to train to get ready if itachi comes again. We can have all the Genins train together. Haruno Sakura, Hyuuga Hinata, and Yamanaka Ino have been my pupils for around two weeks, and are making steady progress. Haruno Sakura is making huge progress. She knows two different healing techniques. I've told them to practice their regular techniques though, and they have been training together. I think that concludes just about everything." She finished.
"Though before we all leave..." Asuma started. "I'd just like to say that Akatsuki organization shouldn't be taken lightly at all. Kakashi was defeated easily by Itachi, because of his Mangekyou sharigan." 
"And thats only one of their members...imagine if all of the organization shows up."
"Thats what we're hoping will not happen. Which is why i stress you to train."
"i think we're done for now." jiriaya said. "it's getting late."


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

ohhh that was long!

Chapter 249
Chuunin Exam Announcement!
Part 1


*Next Morning*

Sakura walked into the Ramen shop.
?I knew you'd be here, Naruto.? 
Naruto turned around. ?sakura-san!? Sakura sat next to Naruto on a stool.
?Have you found out yet?? She asked excitedly. 'They're gonna do another Chuunin exam! Theres flyers all over the place. Though its only going to be within our country, and the whole thing is independent work.? Sakura smiled.
Naruto slurped noodles. ?So...I have another chance at becoming a Chuunin??
?Yes. We all do. I'm going to go around seeing the others to ask if they're going to do it. Todays the only sign-up day.?
?I'll go with you. But I have to train too.? Naruto said, drinking up the juice left in the bowl. He paid the person, and walked out with Sakura. 
?I have to train too. With Tsunade-sama.?
?your being trained by old lady Hokage??
?for medical training, yes. Along with Ino, and Hinata. After, we train together for being shinobi.? she said. They walked on a street toward the Hyuugans house.


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 6, 2004)

Awsome O_O keep it comming!!
hows the rules of this exam gonna be? do u need 3 ppl in a team?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

like sakura said, they work independantly on this one (by themselves)


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

Chapter 249
Chuunin Exam Announcement!
Part 2

"Naruto?" 
Naruto and Sakura turned around. Neji, along with Hinata, who was carrying a bag of groceries, walked up to them.
"Hello Neji, and Hinata-san!" Naruto grinned. Hinata blushed, and walked behind Neji shyly.
"how are you doing?" Neji asked, he gave Naruto a smile.
"Ah-good! We were just coming to tell you guys about the next Chuunin exam!"
Neji looked at Naruto. "Theres another one? When?"
"In one week. Are you gonna compete?" Naruto asked.
"Yeah. I wouldn't miss it."
"What about you, Hinata-san?" Naruto asked, looking over Neji's shoulder.
"I think so...Naruto-kun..." Hinata whispered, looked at the ground. Her face was flushed.
"Nah?" Naruto looked at Hinata curiously.
"Todays the only sign-up day, so I'd sign up at the Mission Center." Sakura said, as she and Naruto waved goodbye.
"Thanks!"
***
"Hey, Sakura." Ino said as they entered the flower shop. "And naruto."
"Hi, Ino. Did you hear about the Chuunin exam?" Sakura asked, smelling a flower.
"Yes. Asuma-sensei told me during breakfast. We had barbaque with Shikamaru." Ino looked away sadly. 
sakura frowned. "The teams are being ripped apart. Choji's gone from yours...and S...S-Sasuke-kun is gone from ours."
"I'm gonna go see Kiba..." Naruto left, starting fro Kiba's house. He didn't feel like seeing the girls cry, since one of reasons was because he had failed at bring Sasuke back. He looked up at the sky. But he would bring Sasuke back eventually.
***
Naruto knocked on the kiba's door.
"Hi." Kiba's mother opened the door. "just a minute...i'll go get kiba."
"Right here mom" He said gruffly. "Hey Naruto."
"Hi Kiba. What have you been up to?"
Kiba shrugged. "I've been training...You too, right."
"Yeah. But it's a good thing." Naruto grinned. "Because the chuunin exam is coming up again!"
kiba looked at him surprised. "It is?"
Naruto nodded. "And we have to sign up today at the Mission reports place." Naruto grinned again. "I'd stay longer, but I gotta go sign up myself, then train. Think you can tell your other teammates?"
Kiba nodded. "yeah, thats fine. I better get a hustle on training more too."
"See ya, Kiba!" Naruto was already walking down the street.
***
Naruto went into the Mission Report building. 
"hey, hey! Iruka-sensei! Where do I sign up for the chuunin exam?" Naruto asked, seeing that Iruka was here too.
Iruka turned around. "You sign up with tsunade-sama. How are you Naruto?"
"Training." Said NAruto shortly. "Getting ready for the exam."
"Thats good, i guess."
Naruto smiled, and nodded. "i have to sign up, then train! Bye, Iruka-sensei!" He walked over to Tsunade. "Old Lady Hokage! i'm gonna sign up for the Chuunin exam!"
Tsunade smiled, adn wrote his name on a piece of paper. "there. your in. meet at the same place as the last exam."
"hey, Hey! Who else has signed p so far?" Naruto asked.
"Rock Lee, and TenTen."
"Ah. Okay. I'm off to train." Naruto walked out the door. "Hmm? Jiriaya-sensei?"


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

i think thats all for today...i've written tons...two chapters, and most the parts are like really long. i may do one more later, but i gotta think somemore. hope your all enjoying it!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

decided to do one more. 

ohhh. long title. lol 

Chapter 250
Itachi and Orochimaru! Finally Naruto's questions answered!
Part 1

"Come with me Naruto." Jiriaya started walking over to a building, and jumped onto the roof.
Naruto jumped up. "Whats going on?"
"Do you remember when we were looking for Tsunade-sama, and two men came to our hotel door?"
"yeah. One had a large sword, and the other was Sasukes brother, he had sharigan."
"Sasukes brother is uchiha Itachi. Do you know what itachi did to the Uchiha clan?" Jiriaya asked intently.
"yeah. He killed everyone except Sasuke." Naruto said thoughtfully at the sky, and then looked at Jiriaya. "Then he became a missing-nin, right?"
"Yes. he's also an S-ranked criminal. He almost killed kakashi, and he could have easily done so. But kakashi wasn't his target. Their target was you, the demon fox sealed within you."
"he's that strong...?" 
"Yes. And the thing is...we think they might come back with their whole orgazination. they're all S-ranked ninjas, and very strong. Theres a total of nine of them."
Narutos eyes widened in shock for a second. He looked at the ground. "What do I do then? Shouldn't I be training?"
"Yes. your going to have to. But we just want you to be aware that people are after you."
they were silent for a little bit. 
"Tell me...Who is Orochimaru anyways? i want to know who he is. I've seen him before, but I don't really know what hes like. He must be powerful too. He killed the third hokage."
Jiriaya now looked up at the sky. _I was hoping this subject wouldn't come up...but I probably should tell him..._




cliff hanger! cliff hanger! I'm gonna leave you guys on this part for now.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 6, 2004)

2 chapters in the same day? you cross your own limit! 

yeah!!!!!!! good for us! (in a good way)


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 6, 2004)

yes, i do. lol.


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 7, 2004)

argghhh i hate it when ppl do this to me 

EDIT: YEA IM #100 IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 7, 2004)

i just completed the first frame of the 2nd chapter...
well i dunno if it looks good really, so some1 will have to judge it 
note- if it isnt good ill just change my style...
if narutosasukesakura allows ill post it here so u guys can see what the hell im talking about.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 7, 2004)

humm.. before that, why you don?t post in the hiddem museum of art?


----------



## Bellium (Nov 7, 2004)

lol, I'm also working with narutosasukesakura for drawing and coloring manga for this fanfic. I got chapter 250 done, awaiting permission to release it


----------



## zawabr (Nov 7, 2004)

ah.. create a new topic and post in art! i want to see..


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 7, 2004)

arg-sry, super-duper busy today!  sry. 

wait a bit more longer to post it u guys...im gonna ask ponem if he wants to color it. he hasnt been answering me lately though :/
thanks 4 the comments!
the manga is turning out reallllly good!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 7, 2004)

this cliffhanger is killing me plz release the chapter lol ic ant wiat


----------



## Bellium (Nov 7, 2004)

> the manga is turning out reallllly good!


Thanks to my elite computer drawing skills xD


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 7, 2004)

yep bellium! 
i finally got on...

Chapter 250
PART 2

Jiriaya sighed, and began. "Orochimaru was in my genin team. Always power-hungry. He was extemely talented and skilled...Just like how Itachi is. He wanted to learn every single jutsu in the world. That was his ultimate goal. And hes pretty much almost succeeded that. He's invented his own jutsu as well........He can switch bodies, with someone elses when he begans to die."
"What!?" 
Jiriaya nodded. "He's planning to us Sasuke's body once he starts to die. Sasuke, himself, will die though. But as Orochimaru sees it, who cares. He has a strong Uchiha clan body."
"We...can't let Orochimaru do that." Naruto said angrily.
"there's nothing we can do, Naruto."
"I'll kill Orochimaru myself if I have to!" He stood up.
Jiriaya stood up too. "this is NOT something to take lightly! Orochimaru killed the 3rd. He is not weak Naruto!" 
Naruto looked down. "Someone has to stop him though."
"Orochimaru may be part of the same organization Itachis in. that would mean that we'd be facing even more difficulties." Jiriaya sighed again. "Tsunade's been worrying about that lately. Which is why all of the jounins are training. Also...Naruto....You can not go after Sasuke. Please don't. If you do, there would be a risk of them getting you along with Sasuke. Konoha can't deal with that right now."
Naruto looked down at the ground guiltly. The wind blew in the silence. Naruto finally stood up. "I have to get ready for the Chuunin exam." He walked away. 
"Remember." Jiriaya said standing up after him. "For once...leave Sasuke."
He froze for a while. How could've Jiriaya said that? Naruto began walking away again, hands in pockets.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 7, 2004)

ehhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was thinking...
"today a new chapter not going be done!"


----------



## Phatback (Nov 8, 2004)

wait so u r saying that oro is still in akatsuki ???? srry i a bit confused by latest chapter


----------



## Hakk3 (Nov 8, 2004)

oro quit the akatsuki....


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 8, 2004)

whos in the team? i wanna at least know who im working with .
btw: nice sig zawbar.. owns the previous one .


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 8, 2004)

whos in the team? i wanna at least know who im working with .
btw: nice sig zawabr.. owns the previous one .


----------



## zawabr (Nov 8, 2004)

hum... i don?t know if it?s necessary a chapter just to tell to naruto about all this...
in the anime this was said many times (not to naruto....) but... it?s good! at least i read some chapter last night !


----------



## zawabr (Nov 8, 2004)

nathan said:
			
		

> whos in the team? i wanna at least know who im working with .
> btw: nice sig zawabr.. owns the previous one.



thanks ! the other was very ugly! i know, this isn?t perfect, but it?s better!

ah, about the team... no i?m just a fan reader  ! i don?t draw well, i just know how to paint (it isn?t like ponem colors but i thinks is good )...


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 8, 2004)

ah ... well i like drawing  i can color pretty well in photoshop too 
argh just put up all the eps ok? stop hiding them i know u got them somewhere nar.sus.sak


----------



## Bellium (Nov 8, 2004)

lol, I do drawings and colors as well


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 8, 2004)

okay-thats really stupid...it cut off the chapter! 
well-i've fixed it now...
I never said Oro. was acually IN IN it. he may be...but i might not tell u till later! ma-wa-ha! lol  
just pretend the NAruto ppl never said he was out of it, so nobodys sure if he is or not...

Chapter 251
Finally! The Chuunin Exams!

Naruto woke up at dawn, eating his normal ramen. He stirred it slowly, and looked at his calender. In bright, bold, red letters it said "Chuunin Exams!" on this very day.

***Later that day***

"Naruto!" Sakura said, as she entered into the arena where the 3rd chuunin exam step had taken place.
"Good Morning Sakura-chan!" Naruto said happily. "What do you think they'll make us do?" 
Sakura shrugged. "When we asked Tsunade-sama, she just smiled, and told us she wouldn't tell us. Though theres something to test our strength, ability, and strageties, i think."
Naruto looked around. There was Sakura, Ino, Kiba, Shino, Rock Lee, Neji, Hinata (who blushed when Naruto looked at her), and Tenten.
"Genins of Konoha...And their guests." tsunade started. Naruto looked around, seeing Iruka-sensei in the stands. "Today, we will began the Chuunin Exams! It will take the rest of the day, so by the end of the day, we can tell you if you were passed or not...Instead of having a writing part to start with, we're going to start with something different." She smiled, and everyone else looked at her with espressions of worry, and curiousity.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 9, 2004)

hehe...stay calm ! i liked the chapter 250! i just said as a comment!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 9, 2004)

oh geez cant you end the suspense in one post??... at least once!!!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 9, 2004)

haha! never nathan! lol. 
And the reason for Jiriaya telling NAruto all that...ANruto doesn't know that, so now he has more things to think about. ALSO, i wanted to refresh everyones memories. 



Chapter 251
Finally! The Chuunin Exams!
Part 2

"You'll all..."Tsunades eyes glittered. "Just going to stay here."
They all looked at her, utterly confused.
She smiled. "I'm going to have ninjas come at you, and you just defend yourselves, and fight back. You can't kill though, and all the ninjas will have masks on so you don't know who it is. Also, the rank of the ninja will be Chuunin, or Jounin, and they're acually going to be testing you, and scoring you, on your abilities as well. Along with them, I'm going to grade you, and Ibiki."
Sakura raised her hand.
"Yes?" Tsunade asked, looking up.
"Can we help defend each other?" She asked.
"Yes. Just don't do it to much, because we want to see your fighting abilities as well." Tsunade looked at everyone. "its begining now!" She walked away, and around 15 cloaked Konoha ninjas appeared.



i did a cliff hanger, just for u nathan.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 9, 2004)

tight i have a guess that kakshi takes on naruto and naruto uses that blindy thingy lol well cant wait till next chap


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 10, 2004)

sounds cool already


----------



## Phatback (Nov 10, 2004)

he hasnt done one today yet i am sad i hope one comes soon or i am gonna weep (acutally i will play halo 2) L0l well anywayz i hope u make anotrher and keep i tgoing


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 10, 2004)

Have no fear u guys!  I'm here! And yes, im writing a chapter! 


Chapter 252
Let the test begin!

The ninjas started toward all the genins, and immediatly started battleing.
Naruto sensed something behind him, and turned around quickly, recieving a blow in his stomach. He was forced backwards about 50 feet. 
He stood up quickly. "Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!" 5 Narutos appeared at his side, and charged at his opponent. 
The person easily kicked, and punched them. The real Naruto was jumping down from above, and was about to kick his opponent, but the person jumped sideways, avoiding the collision. 
Naruto stood up. he'd have to take this seriously if he wanted to become a chuunin. He'd use the technique...But What if it was Kakashi? He'd know about it...Naruto started expelling his chakra fast. he had to spend as little time as possible protecting himself. 
_tiger, serpant, boar._ Naruto did the hand seals quickly, but perfectly.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 10, 2004)

kool are u doing another 1 today ? plz


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 10, 2004)

no i cant! :'(   i have to finish the rest of my homepork.  bleh.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 10, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> no i cant! :'(   i have to finish the rest of my homepork.  bleh.


HOME WARORK IS fu**in anoyingf lol it is getting really good anywayz


----------



## zawabr (Nov 11, 2004)

ah... always stop in the best part =] ... but it?s k! 
i?m waiting anxious for the rest of chapter!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 11, 2004)

as usual he keeps us in the suspense 
geez its getting hard to keep up with the drawings... takes me alot of time sorry guys . well on tuesdays, and fridays i have alot of time off so i can finish drawings then  i have only 3 panels from chapter 236... im waiting for permission from susuke naruto sakura to let me post a link to see what i made so far. i think its pretty good  only a few flashbacks... well anyways nothing too intesting in the mean time. who else is helping other than bellium?


----------



## Phatback (Nov 11, 2004)

ya it is suspensful but i hope he dose 1 today ihe hasnt been doing them as freuntly then when in the good old days l0l


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah, i know, sry guys! Its just that schools being more stupid, tons of homework, and tests to study for. And one of my grades, I'm gonna get a C if i don't start doing better on homework and tests...i'll try to update later though! i can only be on for a bit right now


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 11, 2004)

Chapter 252
Let the test begin!
Part 2

He looked at his opponent. "Kokuangyo no Jutsu!" A few seconds later, Naruto lowered his hands, and looked at the person. He was standing still, except for his head, which was looking around. 
Naruto ran toward the masked man, jumped up, and punched him square in the face. He landed on the ground.  And began kicking. The person was moving around now. 
"Your doing pretty good." The guy said in a muffled voice. "But you can't keep this up for long. Its allready turning into just a thick haze for me. I can see you when you come close."
"Nah!" Naruto jumped up, and kicked him in the stomach. 
"ag-" Someone crashed into Naruto forcebly. 
naruto stood up quickly. Where was the guy? He looked around frantically, then felt a another strong force hitting him in the back. He flew into a wall. 
He stood up more slowly this time. "Kage Bunshin No jutsu!" 10 more Narutos appeared by him, and started running toward the 'enemy'.




How'd u like it?

Oh...and just a quick question. I want EVERYONE to answer this. 

Am I a....

A) Girl
B) Guy

What do you think I am? Or what have you always thought i was? ^_^ haha. Jusrt a random question.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 11, 2004)

boy lol anywayz i think that was kinda a filler one anywayz i wish they were longger


----------



## zawabr (Nov 12, 2004)

i don?t have idea.... boy i think....
how to know... me (for example), i?m a girl...but my nick And avatar don?t show that way....


----------



## Phatback (Nov 12, 2004)

er a girl wow i thought u wer a boy anyqyz i am a boy lol


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 12, 2004)

O_o huh?! i thought everyone here was a boy ...
well im a boy. i vote that susuke naruto sakura is a boy...
i haev my reasons  but they may point to the other direction totally 
actually.. u know what? i really dont care ^_^ (actually i do but nvm).


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 12, 2004)

lol. Well, zawabr...uhh. im a girl too. haha lol. And my first few friends were all guys. 
But I've always been a tomboy..soo, yeah. 
im gonna try doing a chapter soon, but im going to my cousins house soon, and sleeping over.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 12, 2004)

er a girl ! wow i am surprised lol well i hope u have fun at er cousins if u dont do 1 today will u do 2 tomrow ? plz anywayz to all the drawers and narutosasukesakura (order?) i will host all the images and text and create it on a webpage if u guys want lol


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 13, 2004)

What The Hell????


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 13, 2004)

This is pretty good. i've read everything. i don't like the fact that you made naruto so serious though. Oh well 8/10. Also it should be longer. And I can draw pretty good. Not Naruto characters but evironments and buildings and stuff. Well thats my 2 cents. make sure you come by and read my ORIGINAL fic Elite Union. ( sorry i also prefer non-naruto rips) 

Heres the summary:

His name is Codrea. A human-like alien from the planet Crotan, also the main character. After escaping from his exploding planet, he and his older brother, Gallack, are forced to inhabit a new world. A world called Earth. On this new planet, he will face betrayal, death, new allies, and one hell of an adventure. Join Codrea on his quest to be the strongest.

If you are imterested come check it out and post your ideas in the topic. See ya. Have a nice day!


----------



## zawabr (Nov 13, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> lol. Well, zawabr...uhh. im a girl too. haha lol. And my first few friends were all guys.
> But I've always been a tomboy..soo, yeah.
> im gonna try doing a chapter soon, but im going to my cousins house soon, and sleeping over.



it?s a little difficult find anothers girls here (at the forum or any other forum of anime/manga/vg)... i thinks the girls are a little afraid to show yourselfs ... but i don?t care... i like, and always will like this stuff! 

** my strange nick come from my last name....**


----------



## zawabr (Nov 13, 2004)

Phatback said:
			
		

> er a girl wow i thought u wer a boy anyqyz i am a boy lol



hehe ... hey... not just boy like animes...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 13, 2004)

hehe. phatback-that'd be awesome!
and just so u all remember...all of the chapters have parts, but once im done with the parts, that whole thing is a chapter. so each of these little parts arent a chapter, its only part of one.
 

Chapter 252
Let the test begin!
Part 3

The guy (again) easily defeated the Narutos, though when all the Narutos disappeared, he looked around.
Hands popped up from underneath the grounds, Naruto jumped up, and grabbed hold of the guys legs, and swung him around. Letting go, the chuunin examiner was flown over toward a wall. He flipped himself around, and jumped off the wall, hitting Naruto.
Naruto got up, to find that all the examiners were gone.
He looked around. The genins all exchanged looks of wonder.
There was a scream. A girl scream. 
"Ten-Ten!" rock lee's voice yelled. 
Everyone looked over in that direction. Once of the masked ninjas had a knife to Ten-tens neck, his other hand was over her mouth.
Sakura ran over to Naruto. "I know what they're doing." She whispered. "They're seeing how we would react in different situations. And how we would think of a stragety, and intereact with the other ninjas to decide."
Naruto nodded, then looked over at Ino, who was staring intently, consentrating. She caught Narutos eye quickly.
"Sakura-chan! Go over to Ino." Naruto whispered. 
"Hm?" Sakura looked over at Ino. "Oh!" Ino nodded her head, and did the mind switching, just as Sakura started running toward her. Inos body started falling, and sakura caught her.


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 13, 2004)

pretty good. 8/10. cant wait for more. btw do you need any help?? With the manga that is.


( Also don't forget to check out Elite Union)


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 13, 2004)

pmed ya shadow sand! 

Chapter 253
Passed or Failed? The Final Test!
Part 1

It had worked, and Ino, in the ninjas body, lowered the knife on TenTen. Though it wasn't that simple. All of the other ninjas came out from hiding too, and started going toward 'Ino' and TenTen.
"NAHHHHHH!" There was yelling right by the ninjas. Narutos were everywhere. 
Almost immediatly, all the other genins began fighting too.  
Naruto paused for a bit, looking at everyone. Neji was fighting along side Hinata, meanwhile, so was Kiba and Akamaru. Ino had undone it, so she was in her own body. TenTen was fighting with another ninjas with her knife, and Rock Lee was running and kicking. 
Sasuke entered into his mind. Would Naruto, just himself be strong enough to fight Sasuke and orochimaru? His plan was idiotic. There was no way he would be strong enough....He had to be better. Naruto looked at the ground, mad at himself, teeth clenched, and eyes narrowed.
"NARUTO! WATCH OUT!" Sakura yelled. 
Naruto turned around, and grabbed an arm that was about to punch him. 
There was a pause. 
What if...
Naruto let the red chakra out a bit. This power...he's figured out how to control it himself. He started running, still holding on to the guys arm. His feet dug into the ground, and he slammed him opponent into the wall. Someone took a blow to Narutos head. He fell, and looked around. He was in a haze, and felt tired. 
No...no...Get up. Naruto closed his eyes. he was to tired...
_You are weaker then I thought..._ said a detestful voice. Naruto found himself by Kyuubi. 
No I am not! Naruto seemed to say back to the demon fox.
_Then prove it._
Naruto stood up, staggering slightly. Shaking his head clear, and looked around. 
The ninja Naruto was fighting was standing against an unbroken part of wall lazily. "we're done."
Naruto looked at him. "What do you mean?"
"The test...its done." 
Naruto looked around. All the other masked ninjas were gone, and the genins were talking with each other.
The ninja started walking away. 
"wait!" Naruto ran over to him, he looked at him intently. "How long was I out of it? Sitting down by the wall?"
"Only a few minutes. Tsunade-sama decided to end it right before you got up. So all of us are done." He began walking away again.
"Is that you, Kakashi-sensei?" The person turned around, and took of the whole head mask. It was Kakashi. He walked over to Naruto, and then they went out on the street together.
"I knew you were thinking of sasuke today..."
Naruto looked away. "I won't be strong enough to get Sasuke." he mumbled.
Kakashi looked at Naruto thoughtfully. "Hm. So you finally figured that out. Good."
"It doesn't matter though. I'm going to go anyways. You said at the beginning, when we were still academy students, that betraying your friends is the scumiest thing we could do. but now you think I should do that. Betray a friend."
"he already betrayed you Naruto. He wants nothing to do about here. Even if you get Sasuke back here, hes not gonna stay here. He'll hate you, and everyone else." 
Naruto felt helpless. He was still sorta dizzy too. "I promised Sakura...that...I...would bring him back." He looked a Kakashi.
"That...was a stupid promise." 
Naruto looked off in the distance. Konoha lit up in the sunset sky. "Kakashi-sensei. Please don't stop me if I go after Sasuke. Please don't."
Kakashi looked at Narutos sad face.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 13, 2004)

hey! that?s a huge chapter!  ehhhhhhh


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 13, 2004)

another masterpiece 10/10


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 13, 2004)

thank you! thats all for tonight though.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 13, 2004)

so u want me to start hosting the stories etc etc etc if u would like to just give me a pm thx. And i loved this chapter it was long are u gonna say who made chunin and hew didnt ?????????????????????????


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 14, 2004)

waaaahh!!! o.o all those chapters r soooo goood!!  !! hehehe keep writing more good chapters hehe  maybe if it's really that good u could publish it


----------



## zawabr (Nov 14, 2004)

hehe... more and more people are coming here.... that?s the proof....this is the best fanfic of this forum!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone! 
Of course i'm going to eventually tell you passes the chuunin test!  


Chapter 253
Passed or Failed? The Final Test!
Part 2

There was no answer, and they continued walking.
"We decided to tell you who passes the chuunin test tomorrow morning." Kakashi jumped away, and Naruto walked inside.
He looked outside the window detestfully. He hated knowing that he was no match for Itachi, Orochimaru, Kabuto, or even Sasuke. 
Naruto sighed. He had to calm down. He didn't want to turn out like Sasuke. He layed down on his bed, and stared at the ceiling. sasukes sharingan eyes came into his head. _Sasuke acually had wanted to kill me. On the hospital rooftop even. And still the question remained. Why exactly did Sasuke want to kill me? _ Naruto pondered on the thought, rolling over to his side. _All he said is that...Thats more of the reason to kill you. After we talked about team 4._ Naruto clenched his teeth together. _Kakashi-sensei is right. there was barely any way of finding Sasuke. How do you find someone if you don't know where they are?_

************

"I really don't know why you wanted my little brother. He is weak." Itachi looked at Orochimaru curiously, and mysteriously. "But I doubt thats the reason you wanted Kisame and me to come here. I'll give you five minutes before I kill you."
"Your right, thats not the reason I wanted you to come here." He looked at Kisame and Itachi. "I found out that the Akatsuki organization needed the demon fox sealed within...a certain...boy. Named Uzumaki Naruto."
Itachis eyes flickered up to Orochimaru. 
Orochimaru smiled. "The thing is, you need the Kyuubi, and you don't know how. And Uchiha Sasuke has requested that I get that boy for him. So how about we have a deal?"
"How would you even know about this? You left the Akatsuki about 10 years ago." Kisame said.
"I have my own ways."
"What sort of deal?" Said Itachi.
"You bring the boy to me." Orochimaru said. "And I will take Kyuubi from him. I think I might have a technqiue that will work."
Kisame scoffed. "You can't even move your arms. How are you supposed to do a technique?"
"Kabuto is almost positive that he has a technique that will work. He has been studying medical treatment for them for a while. He's going to perform the surgery on my arms in a week. Even if I can't do the technique, Kabuto can learn it."
"Its a deal. When do we need to bring you the kid?" itachi said.
"In about a month."

*****************

"Naruto!!!" Sakura pounded on the door. 
Naruto walked to the door, opened it, still in his pajamas and in his night cap.
"We did it! We passed the chuunin test!" Sakura hugged Naruto. "We already have a mission!" She smiled.
"Yes! I did it!" Naruto grinned at her. "What sort of mission?"
"Our food is running low, so we have to go buy some from another village."
Naruto looked at her. "Thats boring."
Sakura frowned. "No-but some others are coming too."
"Who?"
"Neji and Hinata."
"Ah-really? When do we have to go?"
"oh-not for a while. At the end of next week."
"Hey, hey, Sakura. Did all of the Genins pass?"
"Oh-yes, they did. We're having a small ceremony pretty soon for our family and friends. They said to dress casual, and to meet outside the academy school. They're just going to congratulate us, and then we're going to eat together. So get ready. I'll wait."
"Right!" Naruto went back inside, and changed.

Naruto came out of the house.
"How come your not wearing your regular clothes?" Sakura asked. Naruto had on some shorts, and a regular dark t-shirt.
"I like this better." Naruto said hands on the back of his head.
Sakura smiled. "Me too."
"Well...Let's go see every one!" Naruto grinned.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 14, 2004)

wah! AWESOME! Thats super long! hehe. Just goes to show how much i love you guys.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 14, 2004)

hehe...more and more interesting!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 14, 2004)

finished chapter 236 . took me long enough i might add ^_^.
i think we are waiting for some place to host the stuff. it would be nice if someone that knows about building sites could make something for us... good i dea, huh?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 14, 2004)

Chapter 254
Finally! We are Chuunins!


"Iruka-sensei!" Naruto yelled and waved to him, once they arrived at the school. 
"Hey, Naruto." Iruka said, he smiled. "Congratulations on becoming chuunin."
"Thanks!" Naruto grinned. "Next week I get to go on a mission!" He turned around. "fuzzy eyebrows!"
Rock Lee turned around. "Naruto-kun! How are you?"
"good."
"Have you seen Sakura-chan?" He almost whispered, leaning into Naruto mysteriously.
"Over there." Naruto pointed over to Sakura, who was talking with Ino. 
"Ah-Kakashi." Iruka said.
"Hey. Congratulations Naruto." 
Naruto smiled. "Thank you kakashi-sensei."
"Congratulations all new Chuunins!" Tsunade said loudly. Everyone stopped talking. "I expect you all to be great shinobi for Konoha. You can now go on some missions alone, even some harder ones. Your jounin teacher will still train you, and go on some harder missions with you. So chuunins are still being trained, until they become a jounin. Everyone enjoy the meal." 

****************************************************************



Thats it for that chapter. I justed wanted to show that they celabrate a bit, yadda, yadda. Hope you liked it. I have a great great great chapter for you...but when i shall release it...is unknown. It will be later tonight, or tommorrow. Hope u enjoyed these ones.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 14, 2004)

lol nice 1 a long 1 and a med 1 in a day i feel touched lol there great I cant wait for more


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 14, 2004)

good chapters. you can host images at imageshack. or devianart


----------



## ChakraMoldedGuy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hahaha! I'm CD-writing all the mangas right now!


----------



## Zmozie (Nov 15, 2004)

No chapters today?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 15, 2004)

yes! of course theres a chapter today!
thanks everyone. 

Chapter 255
The Mission Begins!

*About a week or two later...*
"Naruto! its time to go! Everyone is waiting for u!" Sakura yells.
Neji looks up at Naruto's house with no expression, and Hinata blushes, and looks at the ground.
"I'm coming Sakura-chan!" Naruto burst out of his house. "Let's go!"

"How long does it take to get to...whereever we're going?" Naruto asks.
"Its going to take somewhere around one day. We're going to a villages field, where we have permission, to pick up some food. Mainly sacks of rice. We're doing it for one of the markets on Konoha." Sakura said. "We'll be camping at night, putting up our own camp."
"Hn." Neji nodded his head. "Hinata-san, are you all right?"
"Y-yes."
"it's just that you keep looking at NAruto, and not talking." He remarked.
Hinata turned a deeper shade of red.
Naruto looked behind him, walking with his hands on the back of his head. He looked at Hinata a little, then shrugged, and turned back around. 
Sakura smiled at Hinata and Naruto. 

*At Sunset*

"Naruto-you and Hinata go get firewood. neji and me will set up camp."
"Aye!" Naruto started walking. "Coming Hinata-san?" He asked behind his shoulder.
"Y-yes...Naruto-kun." 
Once they were out of evesdropping, Sakura turned to Neji. "When do you think Naruto will stop being so thick headed?" She mutters, her eyes dim with disappointment. "He's really blind."
Neji began setting up a tent, and smiled to himself.
A few minutes later, Naruto and Hinata came back. They each had an armful of sticks.
Sakura waved NAruto over to her when Hinata went to Neji. 
"What did you and Hinata talk about?" She whispered casually, finishing the tent.
naruto leaned closer, and threw Hinata a confused look. "She doesn't talk much."
They started up the fire, when night fell, and the fire blazed in their eyes, as they started eating some rice.
"I...I..." Hinata started. Everyone turned to her. She blushed again, and looked down. "Naruto-kun...your clothes...they look nice..."
Naruto gave her a even more confused look then gave her a huge grin. "Thanks Hinata-san! The orange clothing always made me to hot. This is much easier to move in." he grinned again. he had on a dark shirt, tanish shorts, and the regular ninja sandels. His ninja supplies were in his backpack.
Neji smiled softly at Hinata, who was looking into the deep fire with the smallest of a smile too.

***

"Thank you." They all said, taking two large bags of rice from the owner. They paid him, and left.

"Theres only three others..." Kisame said, as they watched Naruto and the others from afar.
"Yes. Lets be thankful they're away from the village some, and theres no jounins. They probably thought Uzumaki Naruto would be fine since hes with his peers." Itachi said. "Though they're still going to put up a fight, even though it will be a worthless one."

The afternoon carried on...

"Should we go now?" Kisame asked impatiently.
"Yes." 
They appeared before Naruto, Sakura, Hinata, and Neji.
Kisame took his sword out.
Naruto became tense, remembering them from his last visit. And what they did to Sasuke. They defeated Kakashi. He glared at them, and made sure he was in front of everyone.
"Uzumaki NAruto your coming with us." Itachi said.
"..." He stared at them surprised, and in disbelief. 
"We have your friend." Kisame said. 
Naruto looked at him, and his eyes widened. They had Hinata. They were fast.
"Come with us...Or she dies." Kisame lifted the sword, and started to swing it.
"NO!" Naruto started running toward her. He was going to be to late.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 15, 2004)

good one. will she die? So tense lol i am still sad that choji died *weeps* anywayz keep em coming


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 16, 2004)

eeep.. the poor girl o.o
haha keep going ^_^


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 16, 2004)

another hit!! I hope neji and naruto pull of some cool justu. Anyways stop and read elite union some time


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 16, 2004)

i agree with shadow sand  my prediction exactly 
btw like i said i finished the 2nd fanfic manga now im working on the first. im going to send the 2nd to sakura naruto susuke later today. i hope ill finish going over it with a pen b4 2005


----------



## zawabr (Nov 16, 2004)

oh my! always in the good part.....well.... i ?ll just wait...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks everyone! i'll finish up this chapter later today!


----------



## Kajol (Nov 16, 2004)

Great, fantasic, superurp  LOVE IT!!!
What a GREAT writer you are. KEEP UP!!!
Can't wait to see what is next!!!!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 16, 2004)

Chapter 255
The Mission Begins!
PART 2


Before NAruto relized what he was doing, he had grabbed Hinata. 
Itachi studied Naruto. "It looks like your demon fox powers can come in handy." His eyes narrowed. _Hes also grown alot stonger. Hes made very quick process. _ 
Naruto set down Hinata, and glared at Itachi and Kisame. "Get out of here!" 
Kisame smiled sickly. "Your coming with us." 
Naruto said nothing. Neji stepped up next to Naruto. 
Neji looked at Kisame with hate. He was obviously mad about how he had taken Hinata like that. 
"Byakugan!"
"You picked up some interesting friends, Uzumaki Naruto. Shame they're going to die." Kisame chuckled.
"Shut up!" Naruto got ready to fight. He jumped, and tried to punch Kisame. 
Kisame dodged easily, and hit narutos back with the back of his sword. 
"Ah!" Naruto fell, but got up quickly. Neji got eyecontact with him, and he nodded. They both went for Kisame at the same time. Neji got a good kick on Kisanes lower leg. 
Itachi stepped in, and looked right into Nejis eyes.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 16, 2004)

again?!?!?!
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 16, 2004)

sigh a bit short but whatevery hopefully another to make up for it


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 16, 2004)

Chapter 255
The Mission Begins!
PART 3

Neji screamed, and put his head to his hands. Naruto spun around. "Neji!" He froze. Pictures of Sasuke screaming at the hotel filled his mind.
"Stop it!" He yelled, his eyes still on Neji.
"Ne-Ne-Neji-kun?" Hinata said, barely over a whisper.
NAruto sprinted toward Itachi, making sure he didn't look directly into his eyes.
He tried punching Itachi, but Itachi put out his own hand stopping it. He looked over at Naruto.
It was like thoughts started rushing through his heads, and he had no control over it.
Sasuke looked at him. "More of the reason to kill you." His sharingans seemed to dance in his eyes. "I will kill you this time...I promise...I will."
Naruto gasped for breath, seeming to suffacate. Sasuke all of a sudden was in front of him, holding him up by the throat with one hand. Naruto began coufing, and then he relized when he opened his eyes that he was on the ground on all fours. It took a while to focus, and he was still breathing hard, trying to get his breathing to work properaly.
He cringed. _Sasuke was..._The wind blew, and Narutos hair rustled around. Nobody talked for a while.
Someone grabbed Naruto, flinging him over his shoulder.
It was Kisame. "Lets just go." He was starting to get impatient again.
Naruto jumped down. "Just give up already." Kisame scoffed. He took out the sword again. "I'm starting to get annoyed by him..."
"No. Orochimaru said he wanted him in back in one piece. Otherwise, the deal on our half is anulled." Itachis eyes flashed dangerously. 
"Deal?" Naruto asked. He became more louder, and angrier. "What deal?"
"We get the demon fox inside you." His eyes flashed again. "And Sasuke and Orochimaru gets you."
"Sasuke..."
"No Naruto!" Sakura ran up to him. "Don't go!"
"I..." He looked at Hinata, who was healing Neji. 
"Don't go!" Sakura said again, shaking her head. Tears started welling up in her eyes. "Konoha can't withstain another ninja leaving!"
"It doesn't matter. Uzumaki Naruto has no chance at beating us. He's weak." Kisame said.
Naruto threw a nasty look at him. "Lets find out." He was shaking with anger.
Sakura looked at him. "You've lost it." She whispered. "Don't do it."
Naruto kept looking at Kisame. Kisame just scoffed again.


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 16, 2004)

This is great!! But I think Itachi is a little out of character. Why is he acknowledging naruto's strength??? He could kill him couldn't he?? Oh well, 9.9/10. I am also afraid to admit that I can't help with the manga, since I'm better at drawing my own characters. If you had made up ones.....mabye. Anyway more elite union chapters are up. you can go check it out


----------



## Phatback (Nov 17, 2004)

shadow_sand said:
			
		

> This is great!! But I think Itachi is a little out of character. Why is he acknowledging naruto's strength??? He could kill him couldn't he?? Oh well, 9.9/10. I am also afraid to admit that I can't help with the manga, since I'm better at drawing my own characters. If you had made up ones.....mabye. Anyway more elite union chapters are up. you can go check it out



I agree to this fact it is a beat wierd of itachi to act like that and also i see the forsahdow *cough* naruto kiks kisames @ss*cough* lol anyways 9/10


----------



## zawabr (Nov 17, 2004)

it doesnt?t matter... the chapter is great! 
like the name say...fanfic...
there is so many absurds fanfic... this is the fanfic wich most like with naruto... so some things different ?ll not be wrong  ...


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 17, 2004)

i think you should edit that one a bit... im not telling u, im just putting inm y two cents. i dont think he would really say that and even if it is a fanfic please try to stay with reality like you have done so far . hey zawbar are u working with us? i still dont have any idea whos working with us O_O...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 17, 2004)

Bellium is nathan.
THanks for ur honesty guys-I'm gonna edit it right away. Check it out.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 17, 2004)

are you going to do one-two today btw i like the edit lol


----------



## zawabr (Nov 17, 2004)

nathan said:
			
		

> i think you should edit that one a bit... im not telling u, im just putting inm y two cents. i dont think he would really say that and even if it is a fanfic please try to stay with reality like you have done so far. hey zawbar are u working with us? i still dont have any idea whos working with us O_O...



no ... i already say the other time ... i don?t know how to draw manga...  ...that?s sad...


**btw...the chapter was good...but with this changes...this is better than the old!**


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 18, 2004)

heheh o.o;; i can't wait to read what happens, poor sakura  haha (I like Sakura tho..she's cool)


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 18, 2004)

hmmm whats bellium is nathan mean? i didnt really understand that anyway...
well in any case i like the edit. did we get a place to store the mangas yet? maybe we could build a site for it like i said previously... with its own forum and all.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 18, 2004)

hey i would like to help a build a site... i know dreamweaver.. not HTML code...
but i?m having a hard time at college...


----------



## jdockins (Nov 18, 2004)

*Posts*

Why does it take so long for you to update your chapters? I really enjoi reading them and it would be awsome if you could post like 2 a day. I hope thats not asking too much.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 18, 2004)

Chapter 256
Hinatas Anger!
Part 1

"Can't we just take the kid?" Kisame said, bothered.
Itachi looked at him. "I have nothing against it."
"Good. Then we'll jsut take u right away." Kisame all of a sudden appeared right before Naruto. Again, they had great speed. He punched NAruto in the stomach with great force, which made Naruto fly backwards quite a ways.
"Naruto-kun!" Hinata said, rushing over to him.
Kisame began walking over to them lazily. Naruto sat up, winded. Hinata was sitting on her knees. 
"Naruto-kun. Are you alright?" She asked. Naruto nodded his head slowly, then looked up at Kisame, who was in front of them.
Hinata glared at Kisame. Her eyes turned light purple as she looked at him. Jumping up, she tried kicking him in the head. 
Naruto looked at Hinata. How long would she last?
"ah!" Hinata fell down at the side of Naruto, and got up again, trying to attack Kisame. Naruto stood up slowly, then ran over, helping hinata attack Kisame. 
Punch. Missed. Kick. Blocked. NAruto became frusterated. His feet hit the dirt, but he immediatly bounced back. Kick. Again, Kisame was blocking every blow Hinata and himeself attacked. 
"Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!" 10 Narutos appeared, and one of them acually hit Kisame, sending him flying backwards this time. 
"Your now just getting annoying." Kisame said, as he stood up.
He came back, easily took Hinata out, as she layed on the ground.
"Hinata-san!" Naruto yelled. She didn't get back off the ground.
Something hit Naruto hard, he fell down, and didn't get up either. Kisame threw NAruto over his shoulder.
"Lets go bring him to orochimaru." Kisame said. He and Itachi started going inot the forest, jumping from tree to tree.
Sakura stood still, the wind blowing. She had a hand over to lip. Staring at the ground. 
_Naruto...Naruto!_ tears welled up in her eyes. _I need to get to kakashi-sensei and hokage tsunade!_ She ran over to Hinata, and began healing her. Hinata opened her eyes slwoly, then sat up. 
"Wheres Naruto-kun?" Her eyes widened with fright as she looked around, not seeing itachi, Kisame, or Naruto.
"We have to get tsunade-sama!" sakura said. "Help me heal Neji!" 
They rushed over to Neji, and both tried their hardest to heal him. He opened his eyes. 
"Can you sit up, Neji-kun?" hinata asked. He sat up, very slowly, and looked into the distance. "What happened...?"
Sakura exchanged glances with hinata. "We should get back to Konoha quickly." 
They each put an arm around Neji, lifting him up.


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 18, 2004)

o.o; wow.. this is good haha!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 18, 2004)

thank ya ninja-sakura!


----------



## zawabr (Nov 18, 2004)

wow! better and better! this is a awesome chapter!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 18, 2004)

ya it is getting good i wish tho that naruto kicked kisames @$$ and itachi had to beat him


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 18, 2004)

don't worry...Itachi will have his action soon enough.. WAH HA HA!


----------



## jdockins (Nov 18, 2004)

Then please wont you post MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really like how the story is evolving. You should just make one insanely long chapter that is like 5 chapters. That would ROCK!!!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 18, 2004)

jdockins said:
			
		

> Then please wont you post MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really like how the story is evolving. You should just make one insanely long chapter that is like 5 chapters. That would ROCK!!!


are y cr@zy that would take a day and a dought she lol would have teh time to do it but it would be coo.........but unlikley


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 18, 2004)

ah-thank you, new reader. needless to say...i don't have much time on weeknights. I have a project due tomorrow, and i still haev to write a few more pages about a war...im supposed to be typing it now...hehe  thanks everyone again! tomorrows friday! so expect a long one!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 19, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> ah-thank you, new reader. needless to say...i don't have much time on weeknights. I have a project due tomorrow, and i still haev to write a few more pages about a war...im supposed to be typing it now...hehe  thanks everyone again! tomorrows friday! so expect a long one!




a long one will maek me happy lol i have been reading this sinse the begging lol well i hope it is a great action filled chapter *gets *happy*


----------



## zawabr (Nov 19, 2004)

Phatback said:
			
		

> ya it is getting good i wish tho that naruto kicked kisames @$$ and itachi had to beat him



haha.. totally agree! why he doesnt?use the kyuubi chakra (i think this is how write...)... he already knows.....


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 19, 2004)

Chapter 257
The return to Konoha!
Part 1

*Heave, heave.* Sakura and Hinata reached Konoha at dusk, running out of breath. Neji was still limply at their sides.
"Hinata...We...Have to get Tsunade-sama..." She breathed more. "Lets lay Neji-kun right here for now." They set him down by a tree and ran toward the Hokages place.
They reached the door. "TSUNADE-SAMA!" Sakura yelled as she burst through the doors. 
Kakashi, Jiriaya, Tsunade, Iruka, and the other jounin senseis looked at Hinata and Sakura. The talking in the room ceased immediatly.
"What is it Sakura." Tsunade narrowed her eyes. "What happened?"
"We met Uchiha Itachi, and another named Kisame ont he way back." She burst out crying. "they-they-took N-Naruto!" Tears poured down her face, and she covered it with her hands and hiccuped. 
Hinata looked at the floor, her eyes welling with tears.
Tsunade, Kakashi and Jiriaya stood up, reacting the quickest. 
"What area did they head, Sakura?" Tsunade commanded.
Sakura was crying hard, so Hinata answered.
"They went into the forest...northeastern."
_Thats the same way Sasuke was heading..._
"Explain the whole situation to us." Jiriaya said. 
"Neji-kun is injured though..." Hinata said quietly. 
"I'll get him." Gai stood up, and had Hinata accompany him. 
"Now sakura...please tell us what happened." Kakashi said. He looked at her stressed, and angered.
She nodded, and began.

***

"Urgh..." Naruto opened his eyes slowly. This reminded his when he was with Kakashi after Sasukes battle...
He remembered where he was. 
Naruto started struggling against the strong hand that was holding him against Kisames shoulder. 
Kisame almost dropped him. "Quit it kid."
They all stopped, and Itachi watched as Kisame began to tie the ninja rope around NAruto (though with great difficulty since Naruto was trying to escape from his grasp). 
Kisame finished, and looked at Itachi. "He's a pain. WHy don't you take care of him now?" 
Itachis eyes flashed over to Kisame. When they turned back to Naruto, his eyes narrowed suspiciously.
There was a red chakra glow around Naruto.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 19, 2004)

i think i'll leave u at there...hehe


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 19, 2004)

wow.. interesting.. o.o;; hehe XD


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 19, 2004)

yep. next part please.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 20, 2004)

lol ya yes plz i think i smell a fight........lol anywayz i think it is gettign really good 10/10


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 20, 2004)

good smelling Phatback! lol 

Chapter 257
The return to Konoha!
Part 2


Kisame followed Itachi's eyes. "What the hell..."
Naruto was still looking normal. There was just enormous red chakra.
Itachi peered at Naruto knowingly. _He'd learned to control the kyuubi's powers..._
The clearish strong string started to break when Naruto stood up. He was NOT going to let these people control him. It broke completely, and within a second, Kisame had felt a huge blow to the face, sending him backwards forceably. There was a crunch as he hit a large tree. Kisame stood up slowly, and took out his sword, and started at Naruto. 
He swung the sword. Naruto jumped back. He swung again with all his might. There was a small "poof" and Naruto disappeared. 
"What!?" Kisame exploded. 
"U-zu-ma-ki-Na-ru-to Two thosand!" Naruto yelled. 
Itachis eyes looked at the one Naruto remaining after all of the NArutos hit Kisame. He had seen Naruto do all the mass clones.
*Flashback of a few minutes ago... Shows Naruto when he hits Kisame in the face. Right after "Mass Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" Then NAruto left one of his clones, while he went up in the trees.*
Naruto looked at the fallen Kisame. Then he began to move...really slowly. Until he stood up.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 20, 2004)

i forgot what you call the mass kage bunshin no jutsu...i wanted it to be the mass one, so i just put mass in front of it. haha


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 20, 2004)

Chapter 257
The return to Konoha!
Part 3

"There was just no way to stop them." Sakura said sadly. 
Tsunade exchanged glances with Jiriaya. 
"This...isn't good."
"What should we do, Tsunade?" Jiriaya asked.
Tsunade sighed, and closed her eyes. She looked up at the ceiling. "I'm not sure yet. But whatever we do...We have to do quickly...."
There was a moments silence. 
"Kakashi...I'm going to have you, Gai, and Jiriaya go after Naruto."
"Thats not enought people." Jiriaya said. "We couldn't even defeat Orochimaru with us two."
"I'm not finished, Jiriaya-san." Tsunade said sharply. "Isuma." She turned to him. "Your going too..." She looked out the dark window..._Who else?_ "I'm going to have Mitarashi Anko come too. She has been taught some healing techniques...and shes good at fighting."
"Is that wise, tsunade?" Kakashi asked. "She used to be one of Orochimaru's apprentices i believe...What if she does something foolish?"
"She won't. Please leave the deciding to me, Kakashi." Tsunade said. "I want you to leave at dawn tomorrow, so you can get some sleep. Sakura and Hinata will be showing you where to find the place they took NAruto. Kakashi, use Pakkun, and you'll be able to track them down."
They all nodded. Tsunade stood up. "I'll make sure all the shinobi included in this are informed. All of you should get some sleep, and get ready to depart tomorrow right outside the village."

***During the night***

Shows Kakashi at his house.
Hatake Kakashi stared at the wall, and his gaze slowly drifted downwards to his pictures of his old team, and the picture of himself, Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura. His eyes lingered on Sasuke. Then Naruto. _The team...is definetly falling apart._
He got out of his bed, and left.

Kakashi looked sadly down at the stone, which held many names. "I don't know what to do anymore...Yondaime."


----------



## zawabr (Nov 20, 2004)

do you know how much pages of fanfic has until now?

Font: Tahoma, Size 10 .... 25 pages! That?s a lot of chapters....how u have so much imagination? hehe! i thought naruto gonna defeat kisame at part 3....a little suspense...


----------



## Bellium (Nov 21, 2004)

Ah, love your ending touch with kakashi


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 21, 2004)

well its called taiyju kage bunshin no jutsu.
and btw i lik ethe suspense alot . well in any case i know what it feels like not to have enough time to do stuff... poor me  well anyways. everyone say hello to EL_Flavio, my sister, who has generously agreed to help me with the drawing.. and shes pretty good if i do say so myself ^_^. Well bellium now we have some1 new and.. is there any way to contact u other than PM? maybe msn or icq?

well in anycase... zawabr if you could make a stie that would be real cool  let us know if u can do anything for us.
(this is getting pretty exiting ^_^)

btw do u guys like my signature?


----------



## zawabr (Nov 21, 2004)

nathan said:
			
		

> well its called taiyju kage bunshin no jutsu.
> and btw i lik ethe suspense alot . well in any case i know what it feels like not to have enough time to do stuff... poor me  well anyways. everyone say hello to EL_Flavio, my sister, who has generously agreed to help me with the drawing.. and shes pretty good if i do say so myself ^_^. Well bellium now we have some1 new and.. is there any way to contact u other than PM? maybe msn or icq?
> 
> well in anycase... zawabr if you could make a stie that would be real cool  let us know if u can do anything for us.
> ...



k! ah and your sig is pretty cool! i liked i lot!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 21, 2004)

25 pages? Whoa....
And its cool because we've reached...Over 200 posts, and over 2,000 views. Very cool, and I'd like to thank everyone for reading, because if u didn't, i'd quit writing. 
Thanks again! ^_^

Chapter 258
Fight With Itachi!?
Part 1

Kisame wobbled as he walked and stood, stumbling when he came over to Naruto. 
He tried punching but missed almost everytime. Naruto grabbed Kisame's hand after one of his punches, and threw him over his shoulder.
Naruto turned his head toward Itachi. He clenched his teeth together, and his hands had turned into fists. Naruto turned his whole body toward to Itachi, and started to run.
His feet sunk into the ground as he ran, since he was running with such force, but it didn't slow him down. Naruto kicked with as much force as he could at Itachi, but Itachi grabbed his leg lazily, acting like Naruto was nothing. 
"You can't control the complete powers of the nine tails." He said shortly. "Konohas ninjas are weak." Itachi easily flung NAruto.
Naruto flipped around in midair, and kicked off on a tree, landing about 20 feet from Itachi. 
"Your weak." Itachi repeated. 
Naruto glared at him, and clenched his teeth even harder. "Shut up!" The red chakra came back stronger. Naruto could feel it.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 21, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> 25 pages? Whoa....
> And its cool because we've reached...Over 200 posts, and over 2,000 views. Very cool, and I'd like to thank everyone for reading, because if u didn't, i'd quit writing.
> Thanks again! ^_^



we have to thanks u for the wonderful fanfic.... no more days to wait the naruto manga or anime....we have your fanfic now!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 21, 2004)

zawabr said:
			
		

> we have to thanks u for the wonderful fanfic.... no more days to wait the naruto manga or anime....we have your fanfic now!



I always trust my nose ...anywayz u got some grammar mistakes and i dont getr parts some parts of the chapters.....still i like 9/10


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks zawabr expecially! 
and thanks Phatback too. I think i fixed the parts u may have been confused about-thanks for bringing it to my attention. 
Thanks loads again you guys, and i'll try to do a big one tomorrow!
Sorry-but I have a huge biology test tomorrow! *bites nails nervously* i better pass it...


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 21, 2004)

hi im a new reader ^_^ wow ur fic is really good


----------



## Taxidermy (Nov 22, 2004)

wow this rules keep writing!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 22, 2004)

i agree  dont stop with all the suspense!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks, to everyone!
And welcome new readers!  I always like new readers! I'm glad you like it!  Now to get on to the next part...Enjoy!

Chapter 258
Fight With Itachi!?
PART 2

Kakashi, Jiriaya, Gai, Asuma, and Anko started walking in the outskirts of Konoha. The sun had bearly risen on the bright blue day.
Kakashi held out a map. "I had Sakura show me on a map on where NAruto was taken." He said, pointing to the spot. Everyone nodded. "We'll probably arrive there in half an hour." 

***

Naruto charged towards Itachi again. And _again_ and _again_ Itachi blocked them. Naruto hadn't even gotten one punch on him yet!
He went all out, trying just to hit Itachi, and he never did. He never expected Itachi to be this powerful...
"Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!" Naruto had everyone scatter. Every NAruto tried to punch or kick ITachi, but Itachi grabbed one NAruto, threw it in to another, which got rid of two of them. The rest he easily just kicked.
All of them were gone. Itachi narrowed his eyes. 
"NOW!" All of a sudden a three other Naruto's grabbed on to Itachi, keeping him standing still. Naruto started running toward Itachi. "Rasengannn!" 
The light of the rasengan glowed in Itachis eyes. "What?"

***

"Pakkun...please take this seriously." Kakashi said.
Pakkun sighed and nodded. "Though I'm disappointed you didn't bring the pink haired girl...I wanted to see if she changed her shampoo back." 
Anko scoffed, crossing her arms, looking at the sky, in the other direction. 
She remembered Uzumaki Naruto from the 2nd Exam. She looked at Jiriaya. "Let's go."
They all looked into the forest, and began their search.


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 22, 2004)

yay new chp


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 22, 2004)

whoo hoo! o.o;


----------



## jdockins (Nov 22, 2004)

Do you think itachi knows what the rasengen is? Was he around with the 4th developed it?


----------



## Kamie-San! (Nov 22, 2004)

good job! this is really good!!!!!!  10/10!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone again! ^_^ More new readers!

As for the rasengan...I don't think he does. Thats my thought... 

Chapter 258
Fight With Itachi!?
PART 3

"GAH!" Kisame did something to Naruto, some technique, that had him crashing sideways into a tree. Taking out his sword, he struck the other two Narutos holding Itachi.
"What was that?" Kisame asked.
Itachi looked at Naruto, thinking deeply, but saying nothing. He all of a sudden looked up, his eyes looking into the distance. "Lets go. Shinobi are tracking us." He said shortly.
Naruto stood up, after his crash with a tree. He wobbled. Everything was fuzzy to him. He rocked back and forth, back and forth, until he fell down, crumpled on the ground.
"He's alive still. Thats pretty good..." Kisame said after picking Naruto up, throwing him over his shoulder. "Most guys die after that techinque." He flinched as he stepped on his right leg. "Damn...He injured me bad..."
"We don't have time." Itachi said, and they started off at a quicker pace. "We have to lose them." kisame nodded, and they jumped around in a wide circle, creating a trail of scents everywhere, in different directions.
Kisame chuckled, and they began off. _That should hold them for a while..._

***

'When are they going to get here?" He asked impatiently, mad at Orochimaru.
"they'll come when they get Uzumaki Naruto. Try to be patient, Sasuke." Orochimaru drawled.
Kabuto pushed his glasses up his nose, causing them to glare in the light. "We can still get in some training, Uchiha Sasuke."
Sasuke scoffed, and turned toward the window, glaring at everything outside. His hair was like it had always been, but instead of his regular clothes, he had on some long black pants, and a black t-shirt. He had sneakers on instead of the usual ninja sandels, and his eyes were darker, and more mysterious then ever. But more then ever...his eyes were murderous.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm gonna draw a picture of Naruto in his new clothes, and Sasuke in his new clothes... What do u think of Sasukes new look. sorta like Narutos...but its all black, and notice he has *ta-da!* SNEAKERS! ohhhhh. cool. And know had tennis-shoes. lol. hope u enjoyed, thats all for tonight!


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 22, 2004)

lol Sasuke has become goth boy   
i can already imagine their new looks...


----------



## zawabr (Nov 22, 2004)

wow! i liked the new style of sasuke...
and thinking.... another fight between sasuke and naruto? can?t wait to the other chapter!


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 22, 2004)

hehehe I like that new clothes idea! ^^;; I like Sasuke wearing all black! make him look more cooler hehe


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 22, 2004)

haha-and more EVILLLLL! haha. lol.  no hes not goth! lol, cant u picture Sasuke with black saggy pants, with silver chairns on them, with a black sweatshirt? haha. maybe adding a black kakashi-mask on to his face as well...haha. im done drawing sasuke, now i gotta color him, and send him in! though im hitting the light switches for tonight! thansk everyone!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 23, 2004)

does it really matter if he knows? he just said "what?" meaning that he is surprised about the powerful jutsu, it doesnt have to mean that he knows what it is...
secondly, oruchimaru would have probably told them about narutos moves cuz hes working with them in this one.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 23, 2004)

Chapter 259
The Search for NAruto!


Pakkun stopped, sniffing deeply. He paused again, and looked up at Kakashi.
"What is it pakkun?" Kakashi asked.
"They've made scents, going in all different directions." He sniffed again. "its going to take a while to figure out which way they went. You guys sleep and rest, while I figure it out." Pakkun started sniffing again, and walking away.
Jiriaya nodded. "We're gonna rest here."

***

"Hatake-Kakashi." Kakashi woke up, and looked at Pakkun through the dark of the night. 
'I've figured it out." Pakkun added, ready to start to leave. Kakashi got up, and woke the other. 

***

"We're almost there." said Itachi, as the night went on. it was dark out, early morning.
Kisame grunted, his leg hurting more. He looked at the unconsciense naruto on his shoulder, and glared at him. 
After another half hour of traveling, Itachi looked up, and saw a building type house. They stopped at the front door, and walked into the darkness. 
"You here." A voice said. A pair of glasses shone it in the darkness.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 23, 2004)

ah  so shorts fanfic ... : (
where?s the big chapters?????


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 23, 2004)

i love ur new sig. zawabr! 
sry there isnt long ones  but we got Harry Potter 3, and we're gonna watch it!
posty later tomorrow (and i have no school, so expect MEGA SUPER long ones.


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 23, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> i love ur new sig. zawabr!
> sry there isnt long ones  but we got Harry Potter 3, and we're gonna watch it!
> posty later tomorrow (and i have no school, so expect MEGA SUPER long ones.



yup thanksgiving break is finally here    times going by so fast...before you know it its gonna be christmas!! ^^


----------



## zawabr (Nov 23, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> i love ur new sig. zawabr!
> sry there isnt long ones  but we got Harry Potter 3, and we're gonna watch it!
> posty later tomorrow (and i have no school, so expect MEGA SUPER long ones.



hehe...dont?t sorry...i?m just kidding! i know you must be busy...end of year is a rush (i think this is how write).. i?m busy too with college things...

btw... thanks! i posted my new sig but i don?t have any comments....


----------



## Kamie-San! (Nov 23, 2004)

more more!!!
great chapter NarutoSasukeSakura-chan!
I LUV this fanfic! 10/10! ^_^


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 24, 2004)

Chapter 259
The Search for NAruto!
PART 2

Kabuto walked over to them. "Orochimaru-sama and uchiha Sasuke are resting. You welcome to stay...This morning I will be doing Orochimaru-sama's surgery..." He started walking up the stairs, and Itachi, Kisame (with Naruto draped over his shoulder) followed him.
"Put Naruto-kun on that bed." Kabuto said, opening a door. it was more like a cot. It had no windows, and only had one candle burning for the light source.
Kabuto basically threw Naruto on the cot, and they all left, closing the door. 
"You two, our guests, can sleep in that room-" Kabuto pointed to one on his left-"And that one." He pointed to one on his right.
The stairs curled around all the walls, like it was tower. It was damp, and the hallway was not lighted well. It only had some candles on the walls, like Narutos room he was staying in. 
Though when Kisame and Itachi turned on a light switch in their rooms, there was a window, a nice sized bed, some lamps, and even a small restroom.

***

"Kakashi-kun..." Anko said, jumping next to Kakashi. The sun was just rising. "When will we get there?"
Kakashi looked at Pakkun. Pakkun sighed. "Around sunset this following day. We have a larger group, which makes us slower. And they set up all those scents back there, which slowed us down even more." 
Anko didn't say anything, and continued jumping from tree to tree.
Asuma, as always, had a cigarette in the side of his mouth, and he blew a large puff of smoke as he sighed. 
jiriaya went on silently, thinking deeply. Gai hadn't said anything the whole trip, as he never had much to think about except for Lee and how his next move would bring him to a higher then Kakashi.

***

"Guh..." Naruto's eyes flickered open. He sat up quickly, and looked around the room. A candle was next to him, on a small desk. He put his feet down on the ground, and grabbed the candle holder, walking over to the door. Naruto opened the door slowly, it creaked as it swung open. Right across from him on the stairs, was sasuke. 
Naruto looked at Sasuke for a moment, with surprise on his face. Naruto started to open his mouth, but he stopped once he saw Sasukes expression. sasuke was glaring at him, his arms crossed across his chest. Naruto could only see half of his face, which was lit by the candle he was holding, and some of the candles on the wall.
Pure hate seemed to be hitting Naruto like knifes were being drived into him. sasuke looked like he hated Naruto MORE then he did last time. it didn't seem possible to Naruto.
Naruto looked at sasuke still, a twinge of hurt in his face. his eyes were sad, and he looked carefully at his ex-teammate, remembering a past thought.
_Can you kill me calmly, sasuke?_
The answer, Naruto knew now, was a defient yes.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 24, 2004)

hope u liked it...
I think i'm getting better at writing though, dont ya think? I talk about the surroundings more, and in my head, i could picture it clearly, as if i was watching the show.  
What do u guys think about it?


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 24, 2004)

yea your writing is getting a lot more descriptive ^^ and its easier to imagine everything.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 24, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> hope u liked it...
> I think i'm getting better at writing though, dont ya think? I talk about the surroundings more, and in my head, i could picture it clearly, as if i was watching the show.
> What do u guys think about it?




true! it doesn?t have a image(manga), but i can see it clearly! very good! u don?t getting better... u always were good!


----------



## Phatback (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree the writing has been much better then normal keep up the good work it is really cathcing me on to the story 20/10


----------



## Kamie-San! (Nov 24, 2004)

hey Namia-san! great chapter again! i love ur fanfic soo much! ^_^ that was the best chapter yet in my opinion! i can help draw comics maybe...i'll pm u about it


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 24, 2004)

wow, thanks everyone!  yup, i got ur PM message, Kamie-san! whoa-cool! i love ur sig.  
Thanks again everyone and just so u guys remember, i probably wont be posting tomorrow since its Thanksgiving, but i will on Friday. and probably later tonight


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 25, 2004)

o.o wow cool~~ I love how Naruto meets Sasuke like that... o.o such hatred.. that's prob the best part hehe ^_^ ur writing is really good too  keep it up!!


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 25, 2004)

aaaaakkkkk SLOW DOWN PLEASE! i cant keep up with all these messages O_o.
well done... again... 
can u show us that drawing of susuke?


----------



## Phatback (Nov 26, 2004)

nathan said:
			
		

> can u show us that drawing of susuke?



Yea, Can i c it to it i imagine it will be pretty good if you are a good drawer


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 26, 2004)

next part now.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 26, 2004)

ohohoh. im not that good of a drawer. i'll post it later today..though its bad haha


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 26, 2004)

here it is....though remember...its not that good. lol-so dont be like-man, that sucks, to me because i already know.  ur 


Elfen Lied.net
sry there so bad....i think i'm better at writing 


Chapter 260 
Silence
Part 1

Naruto found himself shifting uncomforably. sasuke wasn't glaring as much now, but he was still staring at him.
There were light footsteps echoing through the hall. Naruto looked up the stairs, to see Kabuto coming toward them. 
Naruto glared at him, clenching his fists, ready to jump at him.
"Before you start anything stupid." Kabuto said, trying to calm down himself. "We will have...our chance." his glasses flashed dangerously as he took one last glare at Naruto before he walked past him. He also wanted to pay back Naruto for what happened with tsunade-sama.
Sasuke's eyes left Naruto, and he followed Kabuto. Naruto, stayed still a second, but then walked after Sasuke. 
Naruto looked sadly at the stairs as he walked. Then his eyes shifted to the back of Sasuke. He didn't understand Sasuke, and he was having a difficult time, figuring out what to do. His sad eyes turned away from Sasuke and went to the walls. He was so confused. There was so many different kind of memories between them, that he didn't know which ones to believe anymore. 
They all walked silently, not saying a word, until they reached the bottom of the stairs. they turned into a short hallway, and into a room. It was obviously the kitchen. 
Kabuto took some things out of the fridge, and handed them to Sasuke and Naruto.
The rice rolls were cold in his hand, but he ate it anyways. Sasuke leaned against the counter as he ate his, his back to Naruto. At least he had finally stopped staring at Naruto.
Naruto studied him. Sasuke almost looked like the Sasuke he used to know. Naruto looked away once more, as he finished a sencond rice roll, and drank some water. 
Sasuke finished. "Come with me." He started walking out the door, and into the bright daylight.
Naruto followed him. After all these weeks of preparing to get sasuke, he didn't feel like fighting him. Kakashi was right. sasuke wasn't, even if they beat him, going to come back to Konoha. If Naruto forced him, sasuke would just run away again.
"Why are you doing this?" Naruto asked, once they stopped. He was standing about 30 feet across from Sasuke.
Sasuke didn't answer. 
"Why are you doing this?" Naruto said louder, almost yelling. 
Sasuke just looked at him. "Your annoying." He cocked his head, arrogently.
Naruto clenched his teeth together angrily. "Thats not an answer!" He yelled. Naruto knew that was not the truth. The reason for Sasuke wanting to kill him could not be because he was just annoying. What was it? 
Sasuke smirked slightly.
Naruto balled up his fists. He now wanted to fight Sasuke. though this time it would not be out of pity, sorrow, or of him trying to get the old sasuke back. He would fight him like an enemie. Because Sasuke was an enemie of Konoha now. 
"What would you do...If you didn't have that seal Orochimaru gave you?" Narutos voice shook from being angry. "What would you do?" He was almost screaming at Sasuke.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 26, 2004)

i dont think that was the best chapter...but im sorta having writers block on how to word it...
What are your guys thoughts on it?


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 26, 2004)

it's really good O.o; erm..yah.. i dunno.. either haha XD


----------



## Phatback (Nov 27, 2004)

ninja_sakura19 said:
			
		

> it's really good O.o; erm..yah.. i dunno.. either haha XD



lol ya i kind of get the big picuture if you need help or advice pm me i would love to help


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm really good at writing fights. Can I write the sasuke vs. naruto fight??


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 27, 2004)

er-uh. i think im gonna stick to the writing shadow-sand, if thats ok. because when i write, i sorta have a picture in my head of whats gonna happen in between, and all that kind of stuff. i think its gonna be one of my best parts yet.

thanks ninja-sakura, and phatback! i was sorta lost on ur comment though ninja sakura. but oh well.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 27, 2004)

Chapter 260
silence
Part 2

Sasuke turned his head to Naruto, looking surprised. But he covered his surprise quickly. sasuke's teeth were clenched together angrily, and his eyes narrowed. He didn't answer.
"Well?" Naruto went on. "What would you do? I bet your afraid of not having that stupid seal! I bet your to afraid to get rid of it, and not use it!"
sasuke glared at him. "I can defeat you easily, without the use of the seal." 
"Thats not true. You had to use it last time we fought."
Sasuke cocked his head arrogently again. His black eyes gleamed. "So did you."
Naruto didn't answer this time. His eyes shifted away from Sasuke uncomfortably.
There was a pause of silence between them.
Naruto looked at the bright blue sky above them, then back at sasuke, whos eyes seemed to spark. 
"Your weak."
He looked angrily at sasuke, then Naruto put up his hands, making the Kage Bunshin No Jutsu.


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 27, 2004)

ummm that was ok. i give a 6/10. Some parts were filled with mindless talking when they couldve been fighting


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 27, 2004)

fixed some of it. hopefully its better


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 27, 2004)

whooo hooo they're fighting again!! lol.. well it's not like taht is a good thing XD but it's always fun to imagine XD


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 27, 2004)

lets see what the outcome will be now =P


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 27, 2004)

Chapter 261
It begins!

'Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!" Around 10 Narutos appeared. they all jumped around, spreading out. then they all closed in on Sasuke.
"Sharingan!" Sasukes eyes turned from gleaming black eyes, to brilliant red. 
"NAH!" Two NArutos tryed kicking him, one to the head, and one to the legs.
_Psh. _ (<---that was a sound effect...) 
"What?" The NArutos exclaimed. sasuke had disappeared.
there were five little _poofs_ as five of the Narutos disappeared as well, after Sasuke had sneaken up behind them, kicking. he had improved his speed...
Within a minute, all the Narutos disappeared. 
"What?" Sasuke muttered. He looked right and left. No Naruto. Behind? No Naruto. 
Sasuke quickly looked up in the sky. No Naruto.
Birds chirped. The wind swayed. Sasuke narrowed his eyes, looked around carefully. Where the hell was he?
he walked a few steps. 
"NAHH!" Sasuke felt his feet, then legs, then his whole body sink underground in a flash, with force. 
though as soon as he was underground, he was flung hard above the ground again. NAruto jumped up, above sasuke, and pounded him in the stomach.
There was another Naruto on ground, who kicked Sasuke back up in the air. The other naruto landed, as sasuke just started to come down. 
Naruto quickly did some seals.  "Tiger, serpant, boar." He did the seals perfectly. _Concentrate, concentrate, concentrate! Keep your chakra level strogn, and at the same level...CONCENTRATE!_ "KOKUANGYO NO JUTSU!" 
five seconds later there was a thud about 20 feet away. Sasuke laid on the ground. 
He groaned painfully, and opened his eyes. He felt around himself, as if not knowing where he was at all. he looked at his hand, and body. sasuke began to feel around him, trying to lift himself off the ground. Though he was hurt greatly. He stood up, wobbly.
_Now go!_ Naruto sprinted forward, swung his leg as hard as he could. It hit sasukes side with a small crack. He had broken some ribs on sasukes rib cage. Naruto stopped as sasuke tryed to get off the ground. He was frowning painfully. sasuke had scratches, and dirt all over his body. 
Naruto looked at himself, bewildered. He now relized he had red chakra pumping through him. He had figured out how to use it with almost no effort at all. 
sasuke looked through. He could barely see Naruto through the thick clouds of mist. Or was it mist? He scowled, his eyes narrowing hatefully. still he was weak? _No....No...Naruto was kuku, thinking he could defeat me...He can't. He will never be able too..._ 
Sasuke charged through the mist-or what he thought was-at NAruto. Naruto quickly seemed to disappear. Sasuke looked around frantically. He was here, he _knew_ he was here.. 
sasuke fell over, feeling a elbow hit the back of his neck painfully. sasuke held on to the back of his neck, and stood up again. The mist was all of a sudden completely gone. Naruto was standing some ways in front on him.
Though Naruto was looking at the ground...Should he give up hope on Sasuke? Should he give up so soon? no...that was not going to happen.
naruto looked up. "come back to konoha."
sasuke scoffed. "Why would I want to go to Konoha? the ninjas there are weak. It would be pointless. Theres nothing in Konoha for me."
"How can you say that? Your friends are there. The only people here are people who want to use you!"
"Konoha, and everyone there is worthless, and Konoha will be destroyed later! Its a worthless village, with worthless people. And if you think your beating me right now...Your wrong....It has just begun!" Sasuke sprung forward, and hit Naruto on the face, below the chin, sending him backwards.

***
"the surgery is complete, Orochimaru-sama. Can you move them?" Kabuto asked.
Orochimaru sat up and flexed his fingers. They moved. He lifted up his arms, and moved them around easily.
He smiled, and licked his lips with his snake-like tongue. "konoha's fate has now been decided."


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 27, 2004)

oh wow...long one. the nxt chapter is called "Interuptions!" i ahve good ideas on whats gonna happen...*laughs like a lunatic* haha ;d
heres a hint...Kakashi and the rest of those people come into the picture. o_o
 any comments?


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 27, 2004)

great chapter!
i liked the sound effects u added XD heheh


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 28, 2004)

ohhh-why thank you, gotnoodles! my sound effects do rock, dont they? haha


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 28, 2004)

hehehhe yupz they sure do. O.o; this story is getting better n better XD


----------



## zawabr (Nov 28, 2004)

hum... i just can?t imagine naruto in the chapter 260 (part 1) that way... because he has a short temperament, so i can?t see he "calm down" about kabuto.... and can?t see kabuto saying "u can eat before your fight"... i don?t know.. i was expecting at least kabuto saying "calm down....let?s fight in another place..." (something like this)... well this is just my opinion... but the rest is great! 

**about the comment .... hum..." in the middle of fight between naruto and sasuke, orochimaru ?ll show yourself... naruto ?ll be more angry, but he?s a sannin and easily ?ll defeat naruto...sasuke is angry too, but orochimaru ?ll say this is the time....to take the kyuubi. So the surgery is gonna start...
meanwhile the kakashi group arrives in orochimaru?s place, they find kisame and itachi... then.. it?s enough! i?m starting to make a story... hey! the story is your....i think i ?m going too far.. hehe**


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 28, 2004)

ur pretty dang close, zawabr  but i shall say no more...hehe 
ill fix some stuff in chapter 260 soon. so check it out


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 28, 2004)

chapter 260 edited.

Chapter 262
Interuptions!

'Kakashi..." Pakkun said, looking back at Kakashi.
"yes?"
"We'll be arriving there sooner then I thought." 
"good."
Anko looked at everyone, who now seemed alert, and ready.

***

"Get Itachi and Kisame, kabuto. You've done well so far." Orochimaru said, still moving around his arms freely. 
"Yes, Orochimaru-sama." He left the room, then left. Once he reached Itachis door, opened it. Kisame was in there as well, talking.
"Itachi and Kisame-san, Orochimaru will be getting ready to get the kyuubi for you. He asked that you come."
Itachi nodded his head, and they both followed Kabuto down back to Orochimaru's room.
"your sure this is going to work..." Kisame asked Orochimaru.
"I'm quite sure. And I gave Sasuke-kun clear orders, that he must bring out the kyuubi. Once that happens, we'll be able to get the demon fox. Though You three may have to enter the battle, since the demon fox is powerful."
Itachi nodded with no words again.
"we're waiting on the roof." Kabuto finished. "That way, we won't disturb the fight until we have to."
"thats fine..."
They all started walking up to the roof.

***

"CHIDORI!!!" Sasuke ran full speed at Naruto.
Naruto stood up fast. Sasuke was gaining on him fast. Would he get it done in time? He put up his hands. "Rasengan!" It just started when he put it forward to block Sasukes chidori.
"ACK!"


----------



## Inactive nathan (Nov 28, 2004)

not bad  good develpment .
well we are having a little trouble with the manga. can anyone help us?
theses are the main things:
1) no place to put it.
2) going too slowly cuz of school work. (but soon i have a long vacation in the middle of nowhere so i will get alot of drawing done...).
3) i dont even know if u guys like the manga cuz no1 even saw it!

in any case narutosasukesakura, i suggest that u make a backup of this stuff ^_^. ya know what i mean. im guessing u probably do but if not i'd say its a good idea if this forum fails somehow...


----------



## zawabr (Nov 28, 2004)

nathan said:
			
		

> in any case narutosasukesakura, i suggest that u make a backup of this stuff ^_^. ya know what i mean. im guessing u probably do but if not i'd say its a good idea if this forum fails somehow...



hehe... about that, i have all chapters in my pc...
and some place to put... humm... i?ll try make something... if i can do, i?ll tell to you! .... college sucks sometimes!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 28, 2004)

oh-bellium and nathan..post it on here. put in the links and stuff...i pmed u about it i think...maybe i didn't..whoops so post on here


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 28, 2004)

Chapter 262
Interuptions!
Part 2

Naruto flew backwards, HARD. He fell deep into the forest, and didn't get up right away. He breathed heavily, trying to get up.
Naruto could have screamed from pain. He looked at his hands. they were burned.
He put his hand down on the ground, to try to support himself, But as soon as he put them down, he collapsed. Putting pressure on his hands made them feel like they were spliting open. He groaned, and laid there. 
The sky was so blue...but it was the opposite on how he felt.
"Naruto. I know your here." Sasuke tauntly whispered. Naruto almost stopped breathing. he looked at his hands again. He couldn't fight with these hands! 
Naruto sat up, looking around frantically. Sasuke wasn't that close.
Naruto used his feet to kick himself farther away from his voice. He scooted himself undr a large fallen tree trunk. He tried to catch his breath.
"think your safe there, Naruto?" A chilling voice asked.
Naruto froze, surprised. His eyes were wide. Sasuke was standing right above him on the tree trunk. 
He looked at his hands. They had already healed, though only partially. They still hurt badly, and you could still see the burns.
Sasuke jumped down, and grabbed Narutos shirt, pulling him up.
"Thought you were going to beat me?" Sasuke smiled (though evily). He punched him in the face hard. Then he kicked his knee in Narutos stomach. "Do you still think your going to beat me, Naruto? Do you still think you are at the same level?!" He dropped Naruto on the ground. "Your worthless, just like the rest of Konoha."
Naruto got up slowly, his head down. "Konoha...is NOT WORTHLESS!" He lifted his head, showing his anger at Sasuke. His eyes were a sharp red, and slight fangs showed in his teeth.
Sasuke grabbed Naruto, and threw him back in the clearing by Orochimarus house quickly. Naruto landed, his hands and feet on the ground. 
Naruto sprang at Sasuke, and tackled him around his middle.
"Thats not all you got! Show me Naruto! Show me your true strength, and I will show mine!" Sasuke taunted, once they stood up, trying to get Naruto to show the demon fox. Sasuke changed, into the seal level two.
Naruto stayed the same, and just glared at Sasuke.
Sasuke seemed to be everywhere, hitting Naruto.
Sasuke snickered. "Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe your just the dropout you've always been. Your still the weak, failure I know. Sakura's weak too, along with Kakashi. They're all weak, like all the people in Konoha."
Narutos blood boiled. He felt his chakra split in two. Sasuke smiled again, and cocked his head. 
Immediatly, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Itachi, and Kisame jumped down from the roof.
Kabuto, Itachi, and Kisame rushed toward Naruto, ready to strain him. 

***

"That chakra is unbelievable!" Anko said. "Is that Naruto's?"
"Narutos and Sasukes..." Kakashi said, frowning. "We better be arriving there soon."
Pakkun nodded. "if we pick up the pace, we can be there in minutes."

***

Naruto kicked Kabuto easily out of the way, and then Kisame. He headed toward Itachi, and kicked him away too. He then jumped toward Sasuke, who was already prepared for him. Sasuke rushed toward him too, starting to do the Chidori.
"RASENGAN!" Naruto's rasengan was blue again, and the red chakra swiveled around it in charges. 
Kabuto ran in front of Sasuke, though it didn't do much good. Naruto plowed through Kabuto, leaving a hole in his right shoulder, and then headed toward Sasuke. 
Though before Naruto reached Sasuke, Itachi, and Kisame grabbed him from behind shoving him to the ground. Sasuke came too, and held on to him. 
Orochimaru came over, his left hand glowing. Naruto struggled with all his might, and ended up kicking Sasuke right in the face powerfully.
Orochimaru quickly lifted up his shirt, and put his hand on Narutos seal, pushing his hand hard on Narutos skin.
Just as he was about to bring his hand up, there was a leg that flashed by quickly, which made Orochimaru's hand stop glowing before it had pulled up from Narutos skin, and sent him flying backwards instead. Kakashi was standing next to Naruto.  
Itachi and Kisame let go of Naruto quickly, putting up a hand to block two kicks that came at their heads.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW! that was a_*HUGE*_  part!!!!! I'm so nice to you guys...


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 28, 2004)

yes u are a nice person    lol
i think i know what might happens next o_O


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 29, 2004)

waaaiii cool!! ^^;;; hehe ok I did a fanart.. prob.. won't match the sasuke u described in ur fanfic but u prob will like it ^_^ 20 worst NES games


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 29, 2004)

uh..haha. no... thats not really how i saw it, Ninja-sakura. lol. it was good though 

ahhh thank u gotnoddles.


----------



## Phatback (Nov 30, 2004)

wow huge amazing chapter 10/10  i loved them so "artistic" lol


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Nov 30, 2004)

sry about there being no chapter yesterday 

Chapter 262
Interuptions!
Part 3

A full fight started, with jiriaya and Anko starting towards Orochimaru.
Kakashi looked over to where Naruto was, where he was standing looking at the ground. Sasuke walked towards him and sneered. Naruto looked up, and his eyes were bright red and were filled with hate. 
Slowly, dust started rising around NAruto, swirling around his feet. After a little while, you could see the red chakra creating the swirl. Naruto punched Sasuke. THough when he punched, it was so fast, you couldn't even see it move. The chakra started growing stronger and stronger, as kyuubi started to take over Narutos mind. Naruto grabbed Sasuke by the throat, and threw him a ways away. Then he turned to where Itachi and Kisame were fighting. itachi easily sent Gai flying after kicking him. Naruto started to walk toward them, while the Kyuubi growing stronger and stronger. 
Itachi turned around, looking at him. _The demon fox is almost completely surfaced..._Naruto fell down on his knees, and grabbed the earths dirt in his hand. It felt like something was tearing at him. everyone stopped fighting, and looked at Naruto, wide-eyed and surprised.
There was a burst of red chakra all around his body...more powerful then ever before.  
Kakashi got ready to fight Naruto. Naruto had somehow combined the kyuubis and his chakra so powerfully, that it was coming in an extreme surges throughout him. If Naruto completely lost control...
Kabuto went over to orochimaru, and whispered something. Orochimaru nodded, keeping his eyes on narutos back. 
kakashi started toward naruto, but stopped in front of Naruto. 
"Naruto, can you hear me? naruto?" 
Though Naruto wasn't looking at Kakashi. He was now glaring intently at Sasuke.
Before Kakashi could say anything else, naruto had reached Sasuke in a flash, and grabbed on to him. He threw Sasuke in the woods, and then followed him. Naruto stopped once he reached Sasuke. 
sasuke smirked. "You should kill Kakashi with that power. Killing Sakura would be great too." He laughed.
Naruto all of a sudden seemed to come back. His eyes returned to normal He fell over, and the red chakra seemed to disappear. Sasuke punched him in the stomach hard, and Naruto fell over.


----------



## zawabr (Nov 30, 2004)

wowowowowow! i loved i loved i loved this chapter! i love when naruto changes to kyuubi....great!


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Nov 30, 2004)

hey cool~ o.O that's a good part too  w00t! I wonder what's gonna happen nxt XD


----------



## Chopstickx (Nov 30, 2004)

good chapter!! ^_^ is there gonna be another one tonight?


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 30, 2004)

He should have went kyuubi 2


----------



## Phatback (Dec 1, 2004)

why dose sasuke always have to beet naruto looks like he did i want naruto to ball his ass plz lol still anywayz ingoring my beliefs 9/10 i like the fights


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 1, 2004)

*w00t!*

damn, this stuff is really good, i am impressed. Keep up the good work! to be honest i signed up for the solo porpose of supporting you, haha. Right, another thing, what happened to that website someone was talking about? i know how to , i got html and dreamweaver skills as well as some experince so maybe i could join the team?


----------



## jdockins (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, good chapter. I just wish you would release more chapters. Like one in the morning and one in the after noon. That would be great. Like someone said before, why does sasuke always seem to have the upper hand. Naruto has way more talent then him now IMHO.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Dec 1, 2004)

hey hey now...did i tell u that Sasuke WILL *ALWAYS* have the upper hand? hehehe. well, i would post that fequently, but we're about to move, and school is getting harder and harder. ill try to get one in tonight, but if i dont, i will tomorrow morning


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Dec 2, 2004)

Zer0 Burn X, pm me about what you'd like to do. 

Thanks old readers, and new!  
NAH! I tricked you! Just because Sasuke punched him in the stomach, it doesn't mean he won. sheesh. cliffhanger. The NAruto manga and anime do that all teh time, like the time they wanted you to think Sasuke was gonna fall to his death adn die in the anime by that river.  : 

Chapter 263 
Orochimaru, run away!?

Naruto got up, clunching his stomach. "Ow.." He looked at Sasuke, who was back to his regular looking self.
Sasuke looked at Naruto intently. There was pause until Sasuke said toughly, "where did the Kyuubi's power go?"
Naruto looked at him surprised, and looked away. He didn't even know what happen. Everything was a blur. 
"Can't beat me, can you? You have to use the demon foxes powers. Like I said, you won't even put a scratch on my forehead."
"I didn't ever want to do this." Naruto said sadly. "I wanted to try to get you to come back to Konoha..." He looked up from the ground, adn looked at Sasuke. Everything on Narutos face was tense, and ready to fight. "Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" 15 extra Narutos appeared. 
They all put up they're hand, and yelled "Rasengan!" The rasengans all started in most the Narutos hand. 
Sasuke around carefully. All of the Rasengans almost had the same power of when Naruto combined the Kyuubis chakra with his own in the rasengan, but this time, it was just NArutos chakra. It was powerful. 
He felt some arms holding him still.
Three of the Narutos ith Rasengan started running toward him. A large tongue blew them back. Orochimaru looked at all the Narutos, and bit his finger, summoning a large snake, but not quite as large as the one he did last time with Tsunade-sama.
Kabuto, Itachi, Kisame, and Orochimaru all jumped on top of it. Sasuke broke free of the two NArutos grip, and jumped on there as well. 
The snake went away quickly, and went under the ground. 
Naruto bit his own thumb, and slapped it on the
ground. A hand laid on his shoulder.
"Naruto, thats enough. Let them go." Kakashis said quietly. "Theres not enough people to fight them...Itachi almost killed Asuma, and Anko. Luckily Gai and Jiriaya came into that battle with Itachi at the right time."
He paused, with Naruto still crouched on the ground.
Kakashi continued. "Right when Jiriaya and Gai went to help them, Orochimaru, Itachi, Kisame and Kabuto went towards Sasuke and you, and I followed." He stopped again, and looked into the perfect bright blue sky. Naruto still stared at the ground sadly, and slowly started to stand up.


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 2, 2004)

oh yea finally a web programmer 
finnaly we will have somewhere to put the stuff ^_^.
im sure narutosusukesakura will accept you


----------



## zawabr (Dec 2, 2004)

orochimaru run away? hum... i dont?t know....with itachi and kisame (more itachi - kisame it?s not so powerfull..) , he could win easily....and the arms was cured,  what he?s thinking???? 
oh........


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Dec 2, 2004)

well, maybe i should of explained my thinking about them running away?
They needed the kyuubi, and the only reason they were fighting was to get the kyuubi, and when they found out how strong it is with Naruto, they were caught off guard, and also, Orochimaru didn't want Sasuke to get killed from Naruto, because his chakra was just as good (or maybe even better) then sasukes chakra, and orochimaru NEEDS sasukes body later on. 
so he knew with Naruto in that stage right then, that it would be more then difficult to get the kyuubi. 
get it...? that was some of my thinking on that part. :NF smile:


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Dec 2, 2004)

heheh cool o.o; hrr.. xD


----------



## zawabr (Dec 2, 2004)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> well, maybe i should of explained my thinking about them running away?
> They needed the kyuubi, and the only reason they were fighting was to get the kyuubi, and when they found out how strong it is with Naruto, they were caught off guard, and also, Orochimaru didn't want Sasuke to get killed from Naruto, because his chakra was just as good (or maybe even better) then sasukes chakra, and orochimaru NEEDS sasukes body later on.
> so he knew with Naruto in that stage right then, that it would be more then difficult to get the kyuubi.
> get it...? that was some of my thinking on that part. :NF smile:



oh.... now i get it! thanks !


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 2, 2004)

In this chapter

It?s about a chapter a day right? 
Anyways I would like to make a few recommendations, so far this fan fic is REALLY GOOD, but if you want to make it even better you should add in _every more_ detail. I know you have, but do it even more so, the reason being is because you at are a disadvantage, you are not an anime or a Manga (yet? I have yet to see the pictures) thus the visual component as to come from the quality of the text. 

Right, someone talk to me on aim or msn, I pmed it to Nathan.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Dec 2, 2004)

no chapter tonight guys, again. sry,  but i've been having to go holiday shopping for fam. and friends, and i have an English Lit. test tomorrow. but since the next few days are weekend...expect long ones.


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Dec 3, 2004)

whoo hoo!! good luck on ur test!! ^_^


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 3, 2004)

ahhh good luck on your test 
i wonder what happens next ^_^


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 3, 2004)

dying! lol, must have more! haha. *sits here hitting refresh*


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 3, 2004)

Zer0 Burn X said:
			
		

> dying! lol, must have more! haha. *sits here hitting refresh*



hey i hit refresh a couple of times before and it actually worked too =P


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Dec 3, 2004)

hrrr yah I feel like reading some fanfics today too.. but it's okies lol XD*goes to do.. other stuffs...* hmm..


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 3, 2004)

i like ur fanfic, but please re-read and correct ur spelling before posting. cuz it seems to get confusing later on.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Dec 4, 2004)

I got some virus on my pc, and while i was writing a chapter on here, it froze, and exited. argh. so sorry if theres not some chapters for a while...Heres one now, but i cant garentee that there will be another one today...

Chapter 264
Back in Konoha

Gai and Jiriarya landed next to kakashi, and then Anko and Asuma did (both looking heavily tired and worn out, along with being beat up).
Naruto looked up at them all, confused, and lost. Anko walked up to him tiredly. "Here...This will help you relax...Its gonna help you go to sleep with out any trouble..." She put a hand on his shoulder, and shoved slightly. Naruto leaned into her, fast asleep. She brought him over to Jiriaya.
Jiriaya picked him up, and they began to go back to Konoha.

************ 3 days later*****************

Naruto lifted his heavy eyelids, and looked around. He recognized it as the Konoha hospital, and then looked out the window. It was raining heavily, with lightning striking every now and then. 
There were some footsteps in the room. Naruto turned his head, and saw Sakura hanging up her raincoat on the hook.
she looked over to him, and after seeing him, she gave him a small smile. "Your up. Everyone will be glad, Naruto. We were hoping that you'd wake up soon."
"How long have I been asleep for?" naruto mumbled.
"Oh, just a few days. They brought you here as soon as they got in Konoha. I bet your hungry...What would you like to eat?" She smiled expecting him to cry 'RAMEN!' like he usually does, but he didn't. Her smile fell, and she looked at him sadly. He sat up, distracted by his thoughts. 
"Naruto?" Sakura asked.
"hmm?" He looked up.
"What would you like to eat?" She repeated.
"Oh..." naruto forced a smile. "Anything is good, Sakura-san."
She nodded, and left the room.


----------



## kenshiro2 (Dec 4, 2004)

it's a really good storie!!interesting and all ! keep going !


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 4, 2004)

omg he was out for more than a week O_O


----------



## zawabr (Dec 4, 2004)

don?t kill me! (way to say)
but it?s just a opinion... 

it was said that naruto recover very fast because the kyuubi..... i remember when he was training to master rasengan, he said with one night and he?s alright... 
so... i just thinking... 1 1/2 week it?s too much for him recover.... i think u want to mean that pass a "long time" (not so long), but u just need to put that in other way...

oh, sorry... but it?s just a opinion 

** another thing... i?m happy u back with new chapters....i was already missing... **


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 4, 2004)

zawabr said:
			
		

> don?t kill me! (way to say)
> but it?s just a opinion...
> 
> it was said that naruto recover very fast because the kyuubi..... a remember when he was training to master rasengan, he said with one night and he?s alright...
> ...



yea i agree with her also >_>


----------



## sharinggan (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW! REALLY GOOD FANFIC! 10/10!!!
btw,if theres n e thing i can do to help with n e of the things that your doing than just tell me


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Dec 5, 2004)

wow, cool ^_^ well at least Naruto's safe haha. really good story.. keep it up 
*is listening to Card Captor Sakura - Blue as the Sky* (wow, haven't listened to this song in so long) XD


----------



## zawabr (Dec 6, 2004)

snif, snif..... no new chapters???????


----------



## sharinggan (Dec 6, 2004)

:'(     aww, no new chapters today?


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 6, 2004)

apparently the virus has now taken its effect o_O


----------



## Molidir (Dec 7, 2004)

good fanfic, keep up the good work, *wondering bout what naruto comes up with next*


----------



## Toman 12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sweet!!!!   This is better than that stuff they have at FanFiction.com or whatever it is.  I can't wait till next chapter!!!!   Do you think Naruto has a bloodline?


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Dec 8, 2004)

awww darn virus!! I did a scan a while ago.. n lots of files were infected.. n i dunno what it's from either.. :\ n..that's bad.. lol xD I hope the virus goes away soon xD


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 8, 2004)

ahhh im dying  :sad  its been more than 3 days without a fan fic   
EDIT: btw, ya guys like my new signature?


----------



## sharinggan (Dec 8, 2004)

ing no naruto fanfic?


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Dec 11, 2004)

hmmm it's been a while now.. I hope everything's ok.. o.O
*listens to Final Fantasy X-2 - Yuna's Ballade*


----------



## Toman 12 (Dec 11, 2004)

Must of had to of had to whip his hardrive or something.  We have had to do that 2 times due to the fact the my dad is stupied when it comes to computers so he just whips the hardrive usually when we get a virus.


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 11, 2004)

Toman 12 said:
			
		

> Must of had to of had to whip his hardrive or something.  We have had to do that 2 times due to the fact the my dad is stupied when it comes to computers so he just whips the hardrive usually when we get a virus.



yup...that virus is stopping the new chapters from coming >_<
oh yea...that "he" is actually a _she_


----------



## Toman 12 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sorry about that if her if she does get back on. She must have windows 98.


----------



## zawabr (Dec 12, 2004)

hum... i think she?s tired and take a vacation....
it?s not possible... how long it?ll make????? 5 days she even appear here to advice (i don?t if it?s write right...)

oh where are u narutosasukesakura?????????


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 16, 2004)

what the hell happened? im worried. i dunno if i should start making a site if the owner of the fan fic just disapears........il wait, and by the way Nathan, why did you spell sasuke's name wrong in your sig? lol


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 16, 2004)

lol whooops  gotta fix it thanks for the note . well i got another eps done, WHERE ARE U NAMIA?? we need u or we'll die! i worked hard on those eps . come back plz. does any have namias email or soemthing? btw- wasnt eps 114 cool?


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 16, 2004)

IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING SPEAK NOW!!! *runs around waving hands in panic*


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 17, 2004)

well like veryone said its probably that darn virus she was telling us about  poor namia... POOR US!!!


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 17, 2004)

ALL IS LOST!!!!!!!!!!!! *cries*


----------



## shadow_sand (Dec 17, 2004)

I guess she quit. Oh well *walks away with tear in eye*


----------



## sharinggan (Dec 17, 2004)

aww, that sucks, the fanfan fic was so good


----------



## shadow_sand (Dec 17, 2004)

Well you can always read Elite Union


----------



## Toman 12 (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe we should make a list of ideas so when she comes back she can have something to work with if she was busy at this time.  Also maybe her dad is like mine and is crazy, meaning you download so much anime that you stopped traffic on your BroadBand Internet Connection.  Asuming that, then her dad could take the internet off that computer just on his.  And she has to go to the libary or something.  But that's a theroy so don't think i am being mean.


----------



## shadow_sand (Dec 17, 2004)

My dad is like dat. Anyway there should be a time skip


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 17, 2004)

yea she probably went on hiatus... :sad


----------



## shadow_sand (Dec 18, 2004)

I guess no one has time for my fic now........


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 18, 2004)

naa she'll be back. she wouldnt just drop us for no reason, and if she got disconnected, she's probably dying in agony every day knowing we are waiting for her, but can tell us what happened... stay as loyal fans for petes sake! trust her!


----------



## sharinggan (Dec 18, 2004)

we will! we will!


----------



## Toman 12 (Dec 19, 2004)

OK.   Back to the end of the line of a with a couple of people who really like this fan ction.   

Defenitly worth the wait.  Don't we all wait for good anime/manga's.  Well hope more join.


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 21, 2004)

well... i could put up links to the mangas i've drawn if you guys will like that 
who wants to see them? *long silence* uh.. seriously one at a time please, dont spam  *longer silence* ...


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 21, 2004)

id like to see some =D


----------



## Molidir (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah, why not ?  love too see em


----------



## Toman 12 (Dec 21, 2004)

Sure, i don't have much to do at the moment.


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 24, 2004)

k im gonna wait till the end of the week and then ill start posting them on  i sure hope shes comming back... :'( *sobs*


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 25, 2004)

great work!!!! where did she disappear to :x


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 25, 2004)

if any1 has AOL then PLZ try to contact PurpleChicken211, ok? thats namia's AOL username! and i hope our webmaster (hehe) will make a place to host the pictures so u guys will have something to look at while waiting for namia instead of drying up in the forum 

bye all... *ladies and gentlemen, nathan has left the building*


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Dec 26, 2004)

Of course I wouldn't leave for no reason!  I was in the hospital for a surgery, so doing the chapters wasn't at the top of my list of things to do-lol :.  Sorry for the long wait. Good job keeping the forum going though  Thanks everyone again.  

just an edit-i changed it to 3 days instead of 1 1/2 weeks. You guys are right about that.   

Chapter 264
Back in Konoha
Part 2

NAruto stood up once he heard the door click shut. He put on a clean shirt, and then put on his shoes. He had to see Kakashi-sensei.
He opened the wondow, and jumped out, his feet hitting the puddles of rain. It was pouring out as he ran toward Kakashi-sensei's house.

"Naruto?" Sakura pushed open the door of his hospital room. "I got yo some ram-" She looked up from the tray of food she was holding. Her smile disappeared. "Naruto!?" She closed the window quickly, as the rain continued to pour.

Naruto knocked on HAtakes Kakashis front door. "Kakashi-sensei!" He knocked some more. "Kakahshi-sensei!" The door opened. 
"Hello, Naruto." He stood aside, letting NAruto in. "I'm about to go see Tsunade-sama in a bit...Is there something you need?"
There was a pause of silence. "WHat happened to me?" Naruto asked, he looked at the floor. "When I was fighting with Sasuke...it was...different then before..."
Kakashi sighed, and there was another pause. "YOu just lost control of yours and the Kyuubis powers."
Naruto looked at the ground sadly. "It was like I had no control over anything, like what I said wasn't exacly coming from me. So that it what happened then...I didn't want that to happen."
"No one could of thought that could happen, but at least we know what could happen now."
There was, again, another pause.
"Don't tell Sakura..." He almost whispered.
Kakashi looked up. "Hm?"
"Don't tell her about anything. Don't tell her about the kyuubi, don't tell her about what happened with Sasuke...I promised to bring him back to Konoha, and instead I almost kill him..."
"alright." 
"What do we do now?" Naruto asked. 
"You...dont do anything except train more. The other jounins (sp?) and me are going to figure out what to do. You should go rest some more first before training."
Naruto looked away, muttered his goodbye, and left, walking to his house. 
"Naruto!" Footsteps ran toward him. Sakura appeared by him. "where did you go?" 
"I went to go talk to Kakashi-sensei. Bye." He went to his front door, and laid down on his bed.
Sakura stood still, looking at his house sadly. she looked down at a large puddle. "Whats going on?" Sakura foot splashed the puddle as she walked away sadly.


----------



## newbie__ (Dec 26, 2004)

yeah ur back haha


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 26, 2004)

hey you're back ^^ and people were starting to think you left us ._.
hope your surgery went ok though


----------



## sharinggan (Dec 26, 2004)

hey, ur back! great chapter!


----------



## zawabr (Dec 27, 2004)

hey did u pass through a surgery?
are u k now? ah... all of yours readers are missing u! i was thinking u take a vacation...

oh.... btw... merry xmas! i little late but...what?s count is the intention ...  if i don?t "see" u in the new year,  i wish good things to u! all of your dreams become true, health, peace and of course... a happy new year!!!!!!!! **hug**

** all this things not just to nartosasukesakura, but to all of u guys at the forum.... MERRY XMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR AGAIN! **


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Dec 27, 2004)

yep-passed though the surgery, just was real tired after it.
I'm still worn out because i had to do all my shopping in one week, and help out with everything else...Also, new years is coming up, so i may be a bit busy.
Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I did.


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Dec 27, 2004)

hey!! what's up?! Im glad that ur surgery is ok ^_^ ur chapter was great!! i thought some1 said that ur computer got a virus.. o.o;; but im glad that ure back!! 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERY1!!! 
p.s. oh btw... great chapter


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 27, 2004)

hey! glad to see you again, we missed you so much!!!!
thank god you got thru the surgery ok 
finnaly we will be able to live in prosperity!! (or however you write that stupid word).
well anyways, i got some stuff for ya  ill PM you about it.
merry xmas to everyone (sry its a bit late)!


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 27, 2004)

haha, alright, i the web master, the master of all the web will wipe something up in the next few days, but untill them you could just host them on a photobucket nathan. w00t your back!, i was worryed. hehe *glances at nathan*, well welcome home.


----------



## Kajol (Dec 29, 2004)

WOW!!! UR back!!! 
i hope that you are fine!! Get well soon


----------



## Toman 12 (Dec 29, 2004)

YES!  She is back!


----------



## enceladus (Dec 30, 2004)

I just started reading this.  So cool!!  I'm enjoying every minute of it.  Even if you are distracting me from my own school work....  (yes, even on X-mas break  -_-)  Keep 'em coming!!!!

Oh, and I have a fanfic (sort of) on here.  Of course, it's under the Hidden Museum of art section.  Under "My art.  Wanna take a look?"  Funny story how it got there....  But it features my own character.  It's mostly a summary of her life so far....  I'm getting more into the story parts.... I'll post a link, if you guys are interested....

Anyway!!  I love your work!!!  It's depressing to wait after you just read a huge block, but I can wait!!!  Post more soon!!

Edit:  You can find my fanfic at...

this thread


----------



## Inactive nathan (Dec 30, 2004)

Zer0 Burn X said:
			
		

> haha, alright, i the web master, the master of all the web will wipe something up in the next few days, but untill them you could just host them on a photobucket nathan. w00t your back!, i was worryed. hehe *glances at nathan*, well welcome home.



lol    *winks back*
nvm athat, ppl- its a private joke ^_^.


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Dec 30, 2004)

hehe, that it is


----------



## Inactive nathan (Jan 1, 2005)

can some1 help me here? imageshack wont let me host certain images (these happen to be the fanfac mangas btw), it starts loading and then i get a "couldnt find page" or something like that... i tried hosting pics of myself and it lets me! why is this happenening?!
well anyways... not much else to say  waiting for the next eps like all of you ^_^
oh btw have pity on me plz, i broke my left leg and spained my left arm playing basketball (luckily im right handed ).

EDIT: whats up, no posts lately? been nearly a wekk without posts i think


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Jan 5, 2005)

hmmmm, wtf? did she have another surgery? puberty? what the heck happened this time? lol,  bah.


----------



## Toman 12 (Jan 5, 2005)

Maybe see slipped and had to get another surgrey or something, my mom broke her knee cap from slipping on "nothing". Still this is better than waiting a month or more for the manga's.  But i am not smart so don't take me serouis!


----------



## clover_girl (Jan 6, 2005)

hm??? naruto fight sakura? how about, naruto says something to sakura so sakura join naruto to bring sasuke back?

but... ur stories is great!! i like them very much!!

in indonesia, the manga of naruto just came out until book 9. so, i don't know all the stories about naruto. keep writing!! i can stand to read it from u!!!!


----------



## Toman 12 (Jan 7, 2005)

To wait out the storm, i have found a great fanction.  But not as good as this one, but if you like the idea of Naruto being evil, then you will enjoy.  It's short but should entertain you for a couple of hours.  I enjoyed and recomend it to any one who likes the idea of Naruto being evil.  Here is the link.  

Link removed


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Jan 10, 2005)

bah, she isnt really taking this for real. and if she is, then her life must suck right now. 

o well. btw thanks toman, that fanfic isnt that bad, except that is so unrealistic, (like naruto would ever do that lol).


----------



## Inactive nathan (Jan 11, 2005)

oh well... shes probably in the hospital, keep your faith and check up on the forum regularly...  dont worry... im sad too


----------



## Toman 12 (Jan 12, 2005)

If you want another that is super lame, but interesting.  I think it is interesting how other people think.  I mean where do they get these ideas?   Hope she is okay, i mean i like this story some what better than the real one, you don;t have to wait a month or 2 for a anime to catch up.  

Anita Blake site


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Jan 13, 2005)

great, now im waiting for that other guy to do the last chapter! bah, ff is so annoying cuz you dont know when there gonna release it, at least with naruto you know it comes out 20 min a week.


----------



## Inactive nathan (Jan 14, 2005)

yea... its driving me up the wall 
yo zero burn! is there actually a time u are online?!?! ive been wanting to talk for u for 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Zer0 Burn X (Jan 14, 2005)

im always online fool, 24 hours a day.


----------



## Toman 12 (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, hope she comes back.  But for the mean time some more oberly lame fanction.  I have nothing better to do with my life.  You see i swim on a swim team so i swim till 5 in the afternoon.  And when i get home, i then watch or read anything related anime.  

this
Really werid, but worth reading and that is all i will say.

this 
this one is pretty good at the beginging but i that it gets worse and more stupied.

PLEASE COME BACK!!!!  I am bored out of my mind!   

But any way, i finished a Decent Fanftiction that was okay.....better then the others.  

this

Well it is 1:01 in the morning....and i am tiiiiired.

But any way, a few more to pass the time.

this -Okay-


----------



## Inactive nathan (Jan 15, 2005)

i *KNOW* that you are online 24 hours a day, but i always get an auto message along the lines of "schooling" or, u know, all those automatic answers . well... its either that my timing is really bad, or that im just online when your are away... heck "fool" is too soft a word . maybe idiot would be more suitable ^^


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Jan 18, 2005)

*sigh* oh well my school starts tmr too! I got no time to read or watch anime much.. I gotta do my hw first.. >> but if she comes back.. n posts more chapters.. then I'll read mroe =p


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Jan 20, 2005)

great fanfic! just read it today just finished just now! rep for u narutosakurasasuke... or is it narutosasukesakura? xD


----------



## chdragonfly (Jan 31, 2005)

wow....great fanfic!!!!!!!!
omg, it totally draws me in.....omg,omg,omg...*some part is more interesting than the real manga**...


----------



## hiddenwindmill (Feb 6, 2005)

i guess this thread has kindof gone downhill since the author has not updated for a while, but i just finished the fanfic today and i thought it was very good.  A little rushed at times, maybe you should try taking your time.  I hope you keep writing, your fans are waiting.


----------



## sharinggan (Feb 8, 2005)

yea, its a shame that the author hasnt been posting n e thing n e more..


----------



## Toman 12 (Feb 13, 2005)

oh darn.....I hope she is okay, it's been forever since she did a chapter.  Any one have her MSN or anything?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry for the long wait...

Chapter 265



Naruto woke up with a bright ray of light on his face. He got up, and opened his window. Almost all the rain was dryed up, and it was sunny outside. He went back to his bed, and picked up his Konoha forehead protector. Holding it by one strap, he remembered how much it ment to him. Now, he just seemed like a lost, confused, foolish little boy. Naruto narrowed his eyes, disgusted with himself, raised the forehead protector, and tied it on his head slowly.
Naruto walked outside, to go get some ramen. 
"Have you lost some spirit?"  Jiriaya was leaning against a wall of Naruto's home.
Naruto looked at him sadly, then blankly. He looked away, not keeping eye contact.
He started to walk past Jiriaya, but Jiriaya grabbed his shoulder. "Do you feel like talking?"
Naruto looked straight ahead, and he walked on, letting Jiriaya's hand fall.
Jiriaya looked at him wondering, as he walked away.

"Ah-Naruto. Heres a bowl on the house." The ramen chef said once Naruto sat down on the stool. 
"Thanks." A bowl was set in front of his, and he picked up the chopsticks slowly, and began to eat.
"I've never seen him like this, Kakashi." Jiriaya said from a building overlooking the ramen stand. "It's like everything is in slow motion."
Kakashi sighed. "Naruto will jump back. He always does. You just have to let him be for a while. It may take a while, but he will."
"That's what we hope...Maybe you should talk to him."
Kakashi sighed again. "If thats what you think." He jumped down from the building, and walked into the ramen stand, sitting on a stool next to Naruto.
They were both silent for a while. 
Kakashi looked over at NAruto. "Naruto...would you like to train with me?"
Naruto shrugged, taking another bite of ramen.
There was a moments silence. "Whats bugging you, Naruto?"
Naruto didn't say anything.
"We warned you before that Sasuke...that he wouldn't come back. Orochimaru has Sasuke under his power now...theres nothing that you, or anyone else, can do."
"Yes I can. I have to." Naruto looked at the table, then looked at KAkashi sadly. "I promised myself, and I promised Sakura. I won't let Sasuke end up like Orochimaru."
"Though some things..."Kakashi said. "You can't help...Naruto."
Naruto got off the chair,a dn left the ramen stand silently.
Kakashi looked at him as he left and sighed, then got off the stool himself.

Naruto walked home looking at the ground, thinking to himself. _Should I take the offer of Kakashi-sensei training me? _ naruto stopped walking and though for a moment. _It would defiently help._


----------



## shadow_sand (Mar 2, 2005)

Yay your back! DgREAT CHAP


----------



## zawabr (Mar 4, 2005)

yatta!!!!!!!!!!! i was missing read your fanfic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope u are k now 
^______________________________________________________________^
i?m so happy!
great chapter! ** as always **


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Mar 5, 2005)

wow u were gone for awhile. nice chapter


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey cool! u're back! alright! how r ya doing?! hehe. I love ur fanfics like always! great job  ^_^;


----------



## Toman 12 (Mar 21, 2005)

Any one whats going on?  Is she even posting the FC any more?  i mean it's been more than a couple of months.   Ya i hope she comes back and i hope she is well.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 22, 2005)

sry about this guys-my computer crashed, had to get a new one, so i lost all my naruto spunk for a while, since i hadn't watched them for a while. ive been writing down ideas though, and i have some cool suff planned.  i'll be posting later tonight-thats a promise of a lifetime! (gives thumbs up...lol)


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 22, 2005)

Chapter 266

Naruto walked over to Kakashi-snesei's house late that night, and tapped his knuckles on the door.
Kakashi opened it, looking at Naruto with his normal, unsurprised look.
"Kakashi-sensei..." 
"Hmm?"
"I'd like to..." He looked at Kakashi with a determined face. "be trained by you."
Kakashi raised one of his eyebrows. "The offer still stands."
Naruto smiled, nodding his head.
"We'll be leaving tomorrow morning. Be ready by then." Kakashi said. "I'll teach you as much as I know in around a year and a half to two years."
"Ai!" Naruto nodded, and walked away.


----------



## Toman 12 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ya!   *Shouts for Joy* you came back!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 25, 2005)

i changed that last chapter a bit, so u might wanna read it...again...the other one was stupid-lol


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 25, 2005)

Chapter 267

'What should we be doing now, Orochimaru? Your part of the deal fell! We didn't get the demon foxes powers!" Kisame said angrily. 
"We will be training more, and more, and then we'll crush Konoha. I just need two years at the least." Orochiamru said. 
"Two years?" scoffed Kisame. 
"THink about it...all of us will have Konoha, and we'll be able to get the kyuubis powers. We need to years to get more people, and train. Perhaps your group should help..." kabuto said, smiling slightly. "I'm sure the Akatsuki organization wouldn't mind to help destory Kooha, and their people."
"Perhaps." Itachi said this time. "But if we don't get the Kyuubi within two years, there will be bloodshed at other places other then Konoha." He looked directly at Orochimaru when he said that.
Kabuto nodded his head. "So you'll team up with us for two years? YOu accept?"
"Yes. Give us a while to gather the Akatsuki organization first." Itahci said, as he and Kisame left.
Once they were gone, Orochimaru looked over at sasuke, then at Kabuto. "You need to help sasuke-kun with his trainings. i must as well, though I have to get used to using my arms again." He smiled. "They must be capable of crushing Konoha."


----------



## Toman 12 (Mar 25, 2005)

Sweeet!  I wonder if the other people are going to find out that you are writing again.  Keep writing please this RULES!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 25, 2005)

yup! now that i've been watching the shows again, i have renewed sprit! wah-ha!


----------



## zawabr (Mar 26, 2005)

ah... i?m not coming always as usually i did.... but time in time i like to check this section...

u weren?t coming as usually u did.... so i stopped i little to come here ;;
now i know u back! i?m really glad!

great chapters as always!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 26, 2005)

thank ya-thank ya! 

Chapter 26?

There was a small rap on the door early the next morning, as Naruto put on his ninja sandels. 
"Come in!" Naruto yelled with spirit, pulling on his other sandel.
"Are you ready?" kakashi-sensei asked, having a small pack of his own stuff.
"Hm. Hm."Naruto nodded, throwing his backpack over his shoulders. "Let's go!"

***

"Lee!" Sakura said, carrying a bag of groceries down the street. She couldn't miss the black haired, great suited ninja.
"Sakura-chan!" Lee said happily. Sakura walked over to him.
"How are you?" Sakura asked.
"Great! Gai-sensei has been training me! I heard that your being trained by Hokage Tsunade-sama, and Naruto-kun started his training today with Kakashi-sensei."
"Hmm? Naruto and Kakashi-sensei?" Sakura asked. "They are training? Are they in Konoha?"
Lee looked at Sakura, with a slightly puzzled look on his face. "Gai-sensei told me they left Konoha early this morning."
"They did...?"
Lee nodded.
"For how long?"
"Two years."


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 26, 2005)

Enjoy!

chapter 270

Naruto and Kakashi walked along a path sorta near a forest. Naruto looked over to his sensei.
"What are you going to teach me? Any new techniques!?" Naruto asked excitedly, smiling.
"Yes, yes."
"Alright!" Naruto yelled enthusiastically. He looked around them. "Hey, Hey, KAkashi-sensei. How long do we have till the first town comes?"
Kakashi shrugged his shoulders. "It depends where we decide to go."
"Well...Where are we going now?" Naruto asked.
"I'm sure we'll find out at the upcoming sign."
"YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE WE'RE GOING!?!?" 


***

"Are we really supposed to trust Orochimaru?" A deep voiced man asked angrily. "after he betrayed us!?"
"He really wants Uchiha Sasuke and Uzumaki Naruto to fight, as does Sasuke. It may help to our advantage...They all can do the damage to the kid, and Orochimaru agreed to give us the Kyuubi."
The man grunted. "We should run it by the rest of the organization first."
"That would be fine, Sione." 
"If most of them don't agree, we'll do it ourselves, without Orochimaru's and his followers aid." Sione said.
Itachi nodded, and walked through a hallway with kisame.
"Do you think they'll agree?" Kisame asked, his eyes glinting in the darkness.
Itachi nodded. "We'll talk to them about it tomorrow."





Thoughts and comments are (of course) welcomed!  
have a good Easter everyone1


----------



## Inactive nathan (Mar 27, 2005)

yay your back!!!!!  we missed you so much .
Now we might finnaly get a move on with the manga, huh? 
three cheers for NarutoSasukeSakura!!! .


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks!

chapter 271



Jiriaya frowned. "Kakashi thinks he can handle it?"
"yes, yes." Muttered Tsunade, over looking some papers. "I'm sure he'll do just fine. Naruto needs a good person to train him anyways."
Jiriaya looked at Tsunade. "And I'm not one?"
"I never said that either...I have a student coming in at seven this morning. Sakura. Since Kakashi is gone, she needs a normal teacher as well. Then later, Ino, Hinata, and Sakura are coming for medical jutsus class. I'm planning on starting a program at the school for it though, for Chuunins and Jourins who don't know any medical things yet."
"is that what your looking into?" Jiriaya asked, peering over at the papers.
"Yes. Along with other missions that I have to send teams on."

***

"We have a little over two years, Orochimaru." Kabuto said. "Before you can switch bodies."
"I am quite aware of that..."
".....Shouldn't we start making a plan on crushing KOnoha?" Kabuto asked, pushing up his glasses.
"Please don't under estimate my thinking on that part, Kabuto." Orochimaru said. "I've thought of plenty different ways, and when to attack."
"Then...when are u thinking?"


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 28, 2005)

Chapter 272


Sakura quietly tapped on Tsunade-sama's door.
"Come in." Her voice said from inside the room. Sakura opened the door, seeing Tsunade standing by the open window.
"I thought. That we could go outside for training." Tsunade smiled, walking out the door.

"You need to work on your strength...You have quickness though, and are excellent at medical jutsus. You've been learning that extremely quickly." Tsunade said, smiling warmly. "Though, of course you can definetly improve some areas."
Sakura nodded, ready to begin.

***

"Are you ready to train Naruto?" kakashi asked, as they walked toward the upcoming town.
"Yes, Kakashi-sensei! What are we gonna start with?" Naruto asked eagerly.
They continued walking on the dirt path.
"Well." Kakashi looked up at the sky. "I still have to decide."
"Whattttt!?"

***

"Sakura! Wait up!" 
Sakura looked up, and smiled at Ino.
"I've been asking your mom where you've been, and all she tells me is that you've been out training!"
"Yes...Tsunade-sama helped me with training for about two hours, but then I trained on my own. I'm sorry." Sakura said, a apologetic smile on her face.
Ino shrugged. "Now your ready for medical jutsus?"
sakura nodded happily. "I found out thats what I really want to do...Be a medical ninja."
"I suppose. Your really good." Ino said, and then she leaned into, whispering. "Besides, if Konoha breaks into war, we're gonna need medical ninjas on the spot!" Ino leaned back away again. "Hopefully that doesn't happen though."
"Yes.....I agree."

***

"Orochimaru's deal sounds solid..." Kisame said, leaning against the wall with his large sword. Eight pairs of eyes looked at Itachi, and then back at Kisame.
"I think we should do it." A women said, her back leaning against the wall. Flicking her long black hair back, she stood up staight, and walked up to Kisame. "If Orochimaru doesn't pay...We can just kill _him_."
"I like that idea, Jiami, we should hope his deal almost falls through..." A man said.
"Don't get so hasty." Itachi said, looking up.
"We'll be leaving today, under the cover of night." Kisame said loudly, sticking his sword back in his back case. "Be ready in six hours."


----------



## zawabr (Mar 29, 2005)

i want to see naruto fighting with akatsuki!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe....

good as always! nothing to complain


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 29, 2005)

Chapter 273

"We'll probably reach Orochimaru by sun rise." Itachi said, looking out in the dark woods. "Stay in formation." 
They started out, with Itachi and Kisame in front.
"Is Itachi's little brother actually staying with Orochimaru?" Jiami asked quietly to the person next to her, in the back of the formation.
He nodded, and looked over at Itachi cautiosly, hoping he hadn't heard or seen them.

*

Sakura sat on her bed, exhausted. She leaned back into her pillow comfortably, ready for a good night's sleep. Sakura looked over to the windowsill, where a picture was, in a frame, lightly lit by the full moons light.
She walked over to it, and picked the picture up. Kakashi, herself, Naruto and...Sasuke. She put it face down, and looked out the window.
Her eyes filled with tears, sakura closed her fists, trying not to let the two tearsdrops from hitting the windowsill.

*

"Everything I teach you will be hard, and strong. You need to use all the techniques responsibly." Kakashi said the following day before the training began.
Naruto nodded seriously, determined to become stronger.


----------



## naruto27 (Mar 29, 2005)

i think its a good story but naruto doesn't sound like naruto or act like him alot of the time. most noticeably during the chuuin exam. other than that its good. 7/10


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks naruto27-I'll keep that in mind when i write the next chapter. I usually do have trouble keeping the characters the way they should be. I should work on that. Thanks again, i really do appreciate it, and it will help me write better chapters!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Mar 30, 2005)

sorry theres no chapter today!  I have what i want to put in my head, but its getting difficult to actually put it down on paper


----------



## chdragonfly (Mar 31, 2005)

yay, the story continues...haven't checked back in a while 
hooray!!!

*but i like the characters they are now...they've gone trhough diff things than the original one, so it shouldn't be the same anyone...*

GREAT CHAPTERS!!!!!!! i loved how naruto kept running away, persistent ...lol


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks!
you guys are gonna want to check out the middle of page 19 all through this page-i changed it...a bit. or maybe a little bit more then a bit. Thats what i have been working on. Do you think its better this way? or the other way?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 3, 2005)

Chapter 274

"Before we actually train...there are different issues I'd like to talk to you about." Kakashi said, looking at Naruto seriously.
Naruto looked up at Kakashi-sensei's face with mild confusion. "What is it?"
"I want to make it clear...That Sasuke...Isn't your only opponent."
Naruto frowned. "What do you mean?"
"Don't forget that you have the entire Atasuki organization after you, and perhaps even Orochimaru. They are, most likely, stronger then Sasuke."
Naruto looked down, thinking deeply. He decided he had sorta forgotten about Orochimaru and the Atasuki organization. Naruto looked up to kakashi's face again, and nodded. "Yeah. that makes sense."
"And also...I think you should get some new training clothes. An orange jumpsuit makes you stand out to much, and in battle."
Naruto nodded again. 

*** 

"So it passed?" Sakura said, reading a page on a bulliten for Konoha village.
"What did?" Ino asked, peering over at what sakura was reading.
"That every three-man team has to have at least one shinobi that knows some medical jutsus." Sakura replied, as they began to walk towards. she sighed. "Right now, I'm a one-man team.: sakura looked up to the bright blue sky. _I wonder if Naruto has started training with kakashi-sensei yet..._ She looked down sadly. _and Sasuke...What is he doing?_ 



How was it? Hope u liked it!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 4, 2005)

Chapter 275

Sasuke stabbed a nearby tree with his kunai angrily. He had his other hand clenching his head, as though he had a bad headache. 
_I will not become your puppet!_ A picture of Itachi flashed into his head as he thought of when he had said that. He narrowed his eyes, frustrated. Next, Kakashi-sensei, Sakura, and Naruto appeared in his head. He collapsed on his knees on the forest floor, wildy confused and upset.
Sasuke grabbed the back of his neck, where the cursed seal was..._it has such great power...could I really give up this strength...for...meaningless....people?!_ He closed his eyes tightly..._No, Orochimaru needs you..._Sasuke looked up, trying to clear his head._But..they were my friends...WEREN"T THEY!?_ Sasuke seemed to scream inside his head. He stood up, and stabbed the tree again and again with another kunai.
_What's going on!?_ Sasuke thought, gripping the handle of the kunai even tighter.

***

"Kakashi-sensei." Naruto said, as he looked up to the starry, dark blue sky. He put his hands underneath his head, as he layed in his sleeping bag. "You were trained by the fourth hokage, right?"
"Hnm?" Kakashi looked over at Naruto. "What about it?"
"Are you going to teach me some stuff he taught you?" Naruto asked.
Kakashi nodded.
"and the 4th was really strong, right?!" Naruto asked, pleased.
Kakashi nodded again. "all the hokages are." 
"Yeah!" Naruto agreed, closing his eyes.
Kakashi looked away from Naruto, and looked up at the sky himself.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 4, 2005)

are people not reading this anymore? or do people read it, but just not comment?
please comment! Any tips/what i can do better, or how you liked the chapter, or anything...im getting sad   nobody is reading it! 
i'll be writing another chapter tonight...


----------



## Shijero (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow...this fanfic is good...ns job...but i think you might wanna focus on one place at a time...like focus on naruto's training then moving to another thing...


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Greetings!*

this my first time a member of your forum... i am from philippines... but ive been reading the forum a month ago.... so to tell you the truth i am very amaze really... and am so happy in reading... pls do continue in writing about naruto... thank you... and naruto story is so very cool...........................


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 4, 2005)

thank you guys! updating tonight (within 2 hours) i just gotta go clear the table...im being yelled at for being on the computer!  thanks again! :


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 4, 2005)

2hrs? okey... i'll wait...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 4, 2005)

Chapter 276

Tsunade rested her head in her hands, and sighed. She had a feeling it would be a long meeting with all the Jourins and some Chuunins.
Some of the last people walked in, and sat down. Jiriaya was next to Tsunade, looking at some of the people in the room.
"We're here...to discuss of what Konoha will do in the event of war...specifically with Orochimaru. We all know that it's most likely that Orochimaru will come back in two years or more, and we have to be prepared, and have to be stronger by that period of time." Tsunade began right away. Thankfully, there had been no interuptions so far. 
"The Jourins, and their chuunin students will meet where ever Orochimaru may be. If we beat Orochimaru, the war will most likely, almost stop immediatly. However-I doubt that its only Orochimaru. He'll have his men, and I will be having the ANBU members fight his men... and as all of you know, he now has one of Konohas former shinobi...Uchiha Sasuke. I want to make it clear that you will all be treating Sasuke like an enemy now..." Tsunade paused, waiting to see if anyone had questions.
"What if its the same as last time?" Asuma asked, a cigarette in the corner of his mouth. 'What if Uchiha Itachi and Kisame are there?"
"It's possible...that Orochimaru will team up with the entire Atasuki organization." Jiriaya said seriously.
Tsunade looked at the table hard. "If that would happen...it would be worst case scenario." Tsunade put down her hands. "Konoha would definetly struggle...and although I think that having the entire Atasuki organization with Orochimaru against us is not likely, we have to view all the possibilitys. Though whatever happens, there's one person you need to protect no matter what the cost..." People looked at her, their eyes questioned her.
"Uzumaki...Naruto."


----------



## force_element (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, guess it is time for my first post.  I just sat down about 2 hours ago and read this entire thread, and loved every eye-itching, sore-muscle minute of it.  See I am not a regular in Naruto's world.  I started watching the anime maybe a month ago and that was only because the guys/girl at work were watching it on their breaks.  I was a DBZ fanboy for a bit, and I admit it.  Had to start somewhere.  I watched 117 episodes basically in order w/o stopping (except for light sleeping and food) in about 3 days.  I couldn't stop.  This has never happened to me in my life.  I was effected by the story on another level, hopefully not the only one to feel that.  I instantly read the manga from that point on, and kept up with the anime whenever, and wherever, it was posted first.

But then I found your FanFic NarutoSasukeSakura.  I am here to say thanks in helping me enjoy this even more.  I am not a superfan, but more of a person who hangs back.  Yes, I cried on most of the episodes that were sad.  Episode 109, when Sakura tells Sasuke that she loves him - one of the biggest cries for me.  I will be here to read whatever you can post!  Again, thanks for everything.  And thanks to everyone who shares my feelings.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 6, 2005)

force_element said:
			
		

> Well, guess it is time for my first post.  I just sat down about 2 hours ago and read this entire thread, and loved every eye-itching, sore-muscle minute of it.  See I am not a regular in Naruto's world.  I started watching the anime maybe a month ago and that was only because the guys/girl at work were watching it on their breaks.  I was a DBZ fanboy for a bit, and I admit it.  Had to start somewhere.  I watched 117 episodes basically in order w/o stopping (except for light sleeping and food) in about 3 days.  I couldn't stop.  This has never happened to me in my life.  I was effected by the story on another level, hopefully not the only one to feel that.  I instantly read the manga from that point on, and kept up with the anime whenever, and wherever, it was posted first.
> 
> But then I found your FanFic NarutoSasukeSakura.  I am here to say thanks in helping me enjoy this even more.  I am not a superfan, but more of a person who hangs back.  Yes, I cried on most of the episodes that were sad.  Episode 109, when Sakura tells Sasuke that she loves him - one of the biggest cries for me.  I will be here to read whatever you can post!  Again, thanks for everything.  And thanks to everyone who shares my feelings.



ahhh-thanks!  : i know...i once got in trouble for watching to much of the anime..its a real addiction.and i cried at the sad parts too! lol-and thank ya again!    i'll be posting later today!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 6, 2005)

Chapter 277

The sun set in Konoha with bright colors. Tsunade looked out from a balcony, and frowned, thinking deeply. Her expression showed mild concern and wonder.
Some footsteps were heard, so she looked behind her. 
"Tsunade-sama," Gai said, bowing slightly.
"Is there anything to report?" She asked.
"No...they're still not here." Gai said, as Tsunade looked out again. "It's been two years...Hatake Kakashi said he'd only train Naruto for a year and a half...Orochimaru could come anytime. Do you want me to go and search for him?"
"No, gai." Tsunade paused for a second. "kakashi is most likely just training Naruto a little more."
Gai nodded, and left.

***

Sakura and Ino walked together through Konoha, since there was still a little light left in the day before the sun completely set. Inos hair was shoulder length (and actually down instead of up), and Sakuras hair was to her chin, though her bangs were shorter then they used to be. Ino had on a dark purple t-shirt, with some black shorts. Sakura was wearing tight red shirt now, and some black short shorts.
Sakura looked over to the ramen store, remembering that she could always find Naruto there. 
"I wonder when they'll be back." Ino asked, seeing Sakuras look over there. "Are you worried?"
Sakura tried to put a smile on her face. "A little.."
"Well I'm sure they'll be back soon." Ino said surely, and as confident as always.
"yeah." Sakura said, and forced another smile. "it feels like I haven't seen anyone forever from my team...two whole years." _Sasuke...and Naruto are both 16. _ She  looked away from the ramen stand. _ I wonder if Naruto is more mature now._ Sakura smiled a real smile, doubting that he will ever actually be mature.


----------



## force_element (Apr 6, 2005)

Im excited to see where this is all heading next...2 more years have past - wonder how/what everyone has done


----------



## Solid American (Apr 7, 2005)

Interesting, just read the whole thread. Very impressive. I am gonna subscribe to this thread right now actually.  Hope to see more soon. ( Was extremly dissapoint when I had to click on the link to page 21...  Oh well...)


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Apr 8, 2005)

hehehe i almost forgot about this thread.but i read ur new chapters today! they're really good.. if only i can draw really well.. i could like draw what images i have in my head while reading this. lol


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 9, 2005)

hey, thanks everyone!
sorry i didn't post yesterday...

Chapter 278 

AS the sun rose slowly, cloaked shinobi came into Konoha silently, hiding behind buildings, and other things.

(later that day, maybe a few hours)
Tsunade started to lift her teacup to her mouth, but immediatly stopped once she heard multiple explosions going around throughout Konoha. She stood up quickly, her eyes widened. _They're here?_

Sakura walked by Ino's familys flowershop, as she heard a explosion go on close to her, right in the building across from the flowershop. She felt the wind from it hitting her back, causing her hair to go in front of her face. Sakura whipped around, running toward the now broken building wall. A man was laying on his side, his arm cut badly. He moaned in pain. She fell to her knees next to him.
"Mister!" Sakura placed her hands over his cut arm, but before she could do anything, a body appeared with a small 'swish' behind sakura, where a medical ninja stood. 
"Sakura-chan, we'll take it from here. Please follow your earlier instructions..." The medical ninja picked up the injured man, and seemed to vanish again.
Sakura nodded determindly, and started to run off in the opposite direction.

Gai, Asuma, Anko, Rock Lee, Shizune, Tsunade, Jiriaya, Neji, and Kurenai were already at the meeting place when Sakura came,  with Ino right behind her. They all were on a large, wide path, next to a forest, and some buildings in Konoha. Just a farther bit ahead, there was a river on the other side of the path.
"We have everyone here at our base then!" Tsunade said quickly. 'The others are helping the civilians, and will help us afte-." A kunai went past her head quickly, which hit a tree. They all spun around, looking at who was there.
Kisame, Itachi, and seven others were standing by each other, along with Kabuto.
Tsunade narrowed her eyes, and clenched her jaw together. Orochimaru walked in front of his men a bit.
Orochimaru looked straight at Tsunade, and scanned all the shinobi. He smiled slowly, and smally. "Where is...Uzumaki Naruto?"
Tsunade inhaled. "Why do you need him?"
Orchimaru smiled a little bigger, and everyone from Konoha watched as Sasuke walked up right next to Orochimaru.


----------



## force_element (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, what a lineup for both squads!  Should be a good fight (great imagery too!).  ninja_sakura, you should draw up some of these pictures!


----------



## Solid American (Apr 9, 2005)

Woah! Ni-i-ice! I wana see Ori and Sasuke fight! AND MAKE SURE SASUKE BEATS THE CRAP OUTA HIM!!!


----------



## Toman 12 (Apr 9, 2005)

Crikeys that good!  This is going to be sweet......*grins thinking about it*.....This will be AWESOME!!!!!   Yarrr, a little too much sugar......more mountain dew......sleeep.

But i am really hooked and can't wait till you update!


----------



## zawabr (Apr 9, 2005)

oh my god! can?t wait for the next one.....

**sorry for not commenting lately ^__^;;;;**


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 9, 2005)

wow, thanks for all the comments, guys! 

Chapter 279

Sakura gasped, and put her hand to her mouth, her eyes widened. _sasuke-kun..._ She looked at him. His hair had not changed very much at all, but he was wearing black shorts, and a black t-shirt. 
Sasuke looked over at Tsunade, his head cocked to the the right side a bit. 
"Where's Naruto?" He asked.
Everyone was silent, and Tsunade just looked at all of them hatefully. 
"We can't just stand around here all day." A man said, with no hair. All nine of the Atasuki members had on the normal black and red cape. 
"Your right, Sian." Orochimaru said. "You and Himi can kill...maybe two of them right now?" Sian took out a kunai, looking at all of the people to chose from.
"With pleasure" said Himi, grinning manically, taking out a normal-looking sword.
Sian and Himi all of a sudden sprinted forward. Himi sprinted towards Sakura, and Sian sprinted towards Anko. 
Anko grabbed out a kunai, readily, but Sakura was still shocked, and was wide-eyed. 
Sian reached Anko first, and both of their kunai's clashed. 
"Anko, behind!" Asuma yelled, and turned towards her.
Anko looked behind her, and saw another Sian. _A clone...!?_ 
Sakura gasped, and put her hand to her little pack, ready to grab a kunai. Though Himi was already right in front of her. He swung his sword over the top of his head, and started to swing it down. sakura put her arms over her head and screamed.
A person came to Anko's rescue, and put the clone in a headlock. And in a flash, another person with blond hair kicked Himi with so much power, that the blond shinobi was still skidding forward on his feet once he landed from his kick.
"kakashi!" Anko exclaimed, looking at the ninja behind her, after there was a small 'poof' and the clone vanished. Sian jumped back a few feet, taking a good look at kakashi, who was now reaching up to his Konoha forehead protector. Kakashi pushed it up, revealing his sharingan.
Sakura looked at the crouched down person. You couldn't see his face, except his blond hair. He twirled a kunai on his finger, and then stuck it in his pouch. There was a large, long skid mark on the ground, from his landing.
Himi started getting up from the ground, and put his hand to his face. He lowered his hand again, seeing blood on it. There was a gash across his cheek. "that bastard!"
He looked over at the person who was now standing, his back to everyone. 
_That guy...he moves just like... _One of the Atasuki members looked at him. _...Konohas...Yellow Flash!_
He turned around, facing Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sasuke, and all the Atasuki members. "My name...is Uzumaki...Naruto." Naruto's hair was the exact style as the 4ths, and he was wearing a navy blue t-shirt, with long black pants. He looked serious, matured, and determined. 
"Kakashi-sensei...Naruto..." sakura whispered softly, a small smile on her face.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 9, 2005)

this is the hair style that Naruto has now- (look at the 4ths hair)
Apple's x11 to use

This is the kind of shirt Naruto is wearing (look at the 4ths shirt, lol...if u look close, it actually is a t-shirt)
Adjustments (G)

btw- narutos pants are like the Jourins pants...like these that kakashi is wearing...
HIGE METRO
(lols


----------



## force_element (Apr 10, 2005)

sweet!  wow thanks for the images, it helps with seeing it -although you do a great job anyway.  Cant wait to see what Naruto can do now, all mature and stuff. *sniff* They grow up so fast.


----------



## Solid American (Apr 10, 2005)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Want More!!! :d


----------



## Toman 12 (Apr 10, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!   Sweeeeet!


----------



## zawabr (Apr 10, 2005)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> this is the hair style that Naruto has now- (look at the 4ths hair)
> 
> 
> This is the kind of shirt Naruto is wearing (look at the 4ths shirt, lol...if u look close, it actually is a t-shirt)
> ...




i think now he looks like a real ninja.... hehe   
"in what world u find a ninja dressed all in orange??" (sasuke?s word)


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 11, 2005)

cool! nice attire... its like a serious naruto... hope read more... thanks/...


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 11, 2005)

wow! thanks for all the comments guys!
I'll be posting everyday, or every other day (hopefully).

Chapter 280

The Atasuki clashed with Konoha's shinobi immediatly, wanting to get done with it quickly. Kisame came over to Naruto, and pulled out his sword.
"I think I'll just get his legs done first!" Kisame started lifting the sword, and looked around. Naruto was gone-he was fast. Kisame looked to both sides of him.
"Behind." Narutos voice muttered.
Kisame's eyes widened slightly, and then narrowed hatefully. He swung his sword around him, trying to hit Naruto, but again, Naruto was gone before he had made contact.
"Brat! Quit playing hide and seek!" Kisame taunted, looking around.
Naruto's hands popped up from the ground like dandelions, taking hold of Kisames ankles. Kisame looked down quickly, feeling himself being forced underground.
After he was pulled underground, he was shoved back up by Naruto, flying through more dirt. Kisame laid on teh ground, breathing heavily.
Naruto stood right before him, without a scatch on him.
"bastard"


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 12, 2005)

*greetings!*

Hey! am so xcited for the next chapter... and naruto would react when sasuke say " i'm sorry " ....


----------



## Inactive nathan (Apr 12, 2005)

nice chapter  i like where this is going ^^. you have 46 chapters already... so many XP

anywyas if anyone doesnt know or remember who i am, im one of the artists thats helping to draw this fanfic. oh my god... i have so much to draw . poor me XP. I have i think only like 2 chapters done or something  im so lazy... ^^.

about the delay in drawing... woah sorry... ive been way out of it... im crushed with end of year examinations -_- im sorry :S... ill try to get back onto the drawing schedule- im just finidng it hard to work alone... do we have anyone else with us?

in any case i have this urge to draw the battles ^_^ i wanna get something done finnaly... i dunno its just that drawing the fights gives me this... feeling of power .

good luck with the rest of the story.


----------



## Solid American (Apr 12, 2005)

Sasuke teamed up with Akatski!? But Itachi is in there! Woah, last thing I would expect...Looks like Naruto is pretty tough huh? LOL! Keep up the good work.


----------



## zawabr (Apr 12, 2005)

hum... well it?s a fanfic, but i never expected sasuke teamed up with akatsuki, because he wants to become stronger just to kill itachi.....but this is exciting! i like it! can?t wait to see the reaction of naruto ^___^


----------



## force_element (Apr 12, 2005)

Although that seems unlikely, and that it is a fan-fic....at the same time, I would probably go in this same direction.  They *needed* to team up (the Ak. and Oro's groups) to get ahold of Naruto and maybe even a little destruction to Konoha's ranks.  They may not like it, but there is always that saying "keep your friends close, and your enemies even closer" (not word for word, of course    ).  I love the matured Naruto look, and I cant wait to see him kick some butt. 

For me the kicker was that "Im sorry" quote.  That made everything.  The emotion stored up after their fight in the Valley of the End.  Great!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 12, 2005)

yeah, it probably is unlikely. but remember that Sasuke in this fanfic had flashbacks of his friends, and (in the real manga) after he fought Naruto at the water fall, he said "Naruto...I.." then it started to pour, and he seemed really sad. and then later, he told himself thatd he get power his own way, and that he wouldn't become Itachis puppet.
so i figured, hey, why not put in some drama!? hahaha. its how a girls mind works.        :


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 12, 2005)

More.... heheheh!


----------



## chdragonfly (Apr 14, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.................i want read the next chap.....
OMG, 
'treat sasuke as an enemy"...awww (such a great line!)
love it!!! all teh chapters are GREAT!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 14, 2005)

dont know why, but last night, it wouldn't let me post...my interenet is screwed up.   

anyways, i am planning to revise/edit/CHANGE the last chapter...i have a better idea    hope you dont mind?


----------



## force_element (Apr 14, 2005)

we are at your mercy!  do what you need, we love you no matter ^^


----------



## Solid American (Apr 14, 2005)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> dont know why, but last night, it wouldn't let me post...my interenet is screwed up.
> 
> anyways, i am planning to revise/edit/CHANGE the last chapter...i have a better idea    hope you dont mind?



W/e you like love.


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 14, 2005)

**

pls write more... tnx...  we luv it....


----------



## Toman 12 (Apr 14, 2005)

Please, My day will not be complete with out it.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 14, 2005)

just rechanged it a bit


----------



## Solid American (Apr 15, 2005)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> just rechanged it a bit



HA HA! Nice change woman! LMAO! That's what you get for being arrogant Kisame!  Ha ha! Awesome! But where is the next one? Come on woman, you gonna do this to us everytime? LOL! :


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 15, 2005)

still waiting n very excited...


----------



## force_element (Apr 15, 2005)

As we all are


----------



## zawabr (Apr 15, 2005)

yah! good changes! i loved it!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 15, 2005)

zawabr said:
			
		

> yah! good changes! i loved it!



yeah, i thought the changes are better too...  more later.......ha ha! though i'm taking  a vacation for a few days-so i'll leave you guys hanging for now.    hehe


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 18, 2005)

Chapter 281

Kisame stood up quickly, and moved fast. He was gone before Naruto could even take another step towards him.
Naruto stayed still patiently, waiting for Kisame to come out. He looked over at Orochimaru was, seeing Tsunade and Jiriaya already clashing heads with him. Kabuto was of course at Orochimaru's aid, and Sasuke was standing back from Orochimaru, watching him and what he was doing. Sasuke turned his head towards Naruto, looking at Naruto, his eyes glinting. Naruto looked back at Sasuke with no emotion, and Sasuke turned away.
There was a _swish_. "Don't  have time to quit looking for me!" Kisame yelled, as Naruto started turning around, but before he had time to react, Kisame's large sword came down to him shoulder, hitting him  with a direct blow.
Sakura had turned, and she looked over at where Naruto and Kisame were fighting. "Naruto!!!" She screamed frantically, allowing her enemy to kick her in the face. She fell over into the ground, and pushed herself up quickly.


----------



## force_element (Apr 19, 2005)

eek, that split second will get ya.  Hope you enjoyed your break, we will be hanging out here!


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 19, 2005)

*greetings!*

Hey! not yet finish on your vacation???


----------



## Toman 12 (Apr 19, 2005)

well darn,   But for those of us with nothing to do i recomend the FF, decent, and it is complete.  .  Only one but i hope not to annoy people like last time.


----------



## zawabr (Apr 19, 2005)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> Chapter 281
> 
> Kisame stood up quickly, and moved fast. He was gone before Naruto could even take another step towards him.
> Naruto stayed still patiently, waiting for Kisame to come out. He looked over at Orochimaru was, seeing Tsunade and Jiriaya already clashing heads with him. Kabuto was of course at Orochimaru's aid, and Sasuke was standing back from Orochimaru, watching him and what he was doing. Sasuke turned his head towards Naruto, looking at Naruto, his eyes glinting. Naruto looked back at Sasuke with no emotion, and Sasuke turned away.
> ...



hum...sakura didn?t change after all  
she still useless....  
but i?m here....anxious to see what ?ll happen now **biting my nails**


----------



## Toman 12 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes, i can't wait till she comes back!  But i was wondering if anyone read any off those FF's i put on back a few things.  Just wondering. But hope she comes back soon.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 20, 2005)

im done with my vacation-it was fun-lol. I was just waiting for more comments, and i forgot to check yesterday-sry...

Chapter 282

Kisame smirked as he lifted his sword up again. There was a cloud of dust, and he looked at Naruto-or...what was supposed to be him. Instead, there laid branches and sticks. Kisame clenched his teeth together angrily.
he then felt something brush by his neck. Naruto was standing behind him, with a kunai to his neck. naruto had only put on a small scratch, where a little bit of blood started trickling down.
"damn!" Kisame muttered, turning his head slightly to look at Naruto.
As Himi had come down to hit Sakura again, he had a kunai. She kicked her feet in the air swiftly, and clunched his wrists together with her ankles.
She quickly twisted herself, sending him hitting the ground. She stood up herself, with a kunai ready.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 20, 2005)

ah-i'm slacking....very short chapters-i'm sorry guys. But if i write too much in one chapter, i won;'t be able to go on for long. I'm trying to expand the time for a bit, so my fanfic lasts longer. haha! lol.


----------



## Solid American (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, I understand cliff hangers and such are imortant but...COME ON!!! YOUR KILLING ME!!!  LOL! Please keep it up.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Apr 23, 2005)

wow this place is dead.


----------



## Solid American (Apr 23, 2005)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> wow this place is dead.



Just waiting for you babes.


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Apr 24, 2005)

hey!!! those r great chapters!! i just came back to read what i missed!! o-o i still can't draw very well..even if i did.. they dun turn out as good as some ppl's drawings.. xD but im good w/ photoshop.. n coloring. 
Sakura is just so cute..even tho..she's still a lil weak.. but she's cool w/ that last counter. n Sasuke seems scarier now.. (he's still my fave. char tho.. ) xD b/c he's voice is so cool, n stuffs. I saw the new Naruto episodes..theyre really good. o-o i wonder when this series is gonna end tho..seems so long xD


----------



## zawabr (Apr 24, 2005)

NarutoSasukeSakura said:
			
		

> wow this place is dead.



don?t be sad.... maybe they are busy... like me (sorry for not comment    )
but when u were out, everybody come here everyday, waiting you come back
thousands ppl read your fanfic ^_^

keep it up! can wait for the next chapter


----------



## force_element (Apr 24, 2005)

indeed!  I am still here and missing you!  Cant wait for the next chapter!  :


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 25, 2005)

*greetings!*

hey! Toman 12 nice story... just fininsh reading yesterday then i finish it for two days only w/o having a break... heheheh! it was so amazing how naruto became tha wraith and the most powerful... heheheh! tnx... .


----------



## beast_1210 (Apr 26, 2005)

*greetings!*

still no new posts....


----------



## Inactive nathan (Apr 29, 2005)

well im sure we can get more ppl as soon as i get the drawings up and running... baaa im so laazy  or is it maybe over pressure? well i have a short break for exams so im gonna do a few random chapters... i dunno i just like it that way. I also prefer coloring my mangas myself cuz i can work really well in photoshop, but ill show u guys the raw before i edit them . hows that sound?

Im drawing it a bit longer than i did last time, more pages, more pictures, i dunno if you guys even saw my last style? do you guys wanna see it?

PS- i drew a picture of the yondaime-naruto, it looks kinda like both of them... kinda strange   , u guys wanna see it anyways?   

oh yea, and... good job on the chapters, namia!!!


----------



## Solid American (May 1, 2005)

*Still waiting for more chapters...* :-/


----------



## Toman 12 (May 2, 2005)

Your Welcome 1210,
I just found it and thought i just pass it on.  But none are ever as good as this one, and she updates alot faster than FF.  I know a few more that are interesting if you want them.  But PLEASE update soon!  i am on the edge of my seat....ouch, i fell.....can't wait.  But this is awesome so PLEASE keep writing and your own pace and not just for us. But still update.


----------



## force_element (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for the other FF link toman, gave me something to do while I wait for my fav (this) FF writer to get back!  I miss the story, and I am also waiting here on the edge of me seat to see more!   

We miss you NarutoSasukeSakura, and we love your story!


----------



## Toman 12 (May 3, 2005)

sure,   

umm this is the "A New Cause" it's complete  

this one is in work, and slow. it's pretty cool   

This one Pretty much rules, 

this one is 50% 50% 

This is pretty much odd, but okay, still odd 

Enjoy em,  

Hope she comes back soon.*sigh* this is boring waiting.....any one have any good animes to download will i am board. Movies or Shows anything will do. I can't wait for this to Contiue! 

OH, a must see i think you all should see, it's freakin funny, my brother found it while ago.  Enjoy  


I don't know who it is and it's not me if your wondering.


----------



## Solid American (May 6, 2005)

Toman 12 said:
			
		

> sure,
> 
> umm this is the "A New Cause" it's complete




THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :   :


----------



## Toman 12 (May 6, 2005)

You read that?  It was pretty awesome, it took few MONTHS for that author to update.....it was annoying.  It's good to know that people use the things i put on here.  but please check out that world of britney thing, it is about a fat man sing this werid song, but it's funny.

I hope she comes back soon because i am completly out of things to do.


----------



## mcyoon (May 7, 2005)

best fanfic i have ever read about naruto, excellent work!


----------



## Solid American (May 8, 2005)

Toman 12 said:
			
		

> You read that?  It was pretty awesome, it took few MONTHS for that author to update.....it was annoying.  It's good to know that people use the things i put on here.  but please check out that world of britney thing, it is about a fat man sing this werid song, but it's funny.
> 
> I hope she comes back soon because i am completly out of things to do.



Ha ha, yeah I read that. It was amazing but my favorite is What to become and what to fight for. It's amazing. Go check it out:



It has 21 chapters, something to pass the time I think.


----------



## Toman 12 (May 9, 2005)

Ya i thought that it was pretty good, the plot was solid no glitchs, and well all the other stuff but it is not as good as this one....never will be.  I hope that she comes back soon.

Oh please don't think i don't like this FF, i am just giving ideas to people to pass the time till you update.   Nothing is as good as this, and partly because you accuatly update every once in a while unlike the others who update 1 time a month.  But every one has there reasons.

Please come back soon


----------



## beast_1210 (May 19, 2005)

*yohoo!!!*

no updates? how boring... 
plsss... 
more update...
more update...
more update...
more update...
more update...


----------



## Solid American (May 20, 2005)

beast_1210 said:
			
		

> no updates? how boring...
> plsss...
> more update...
> more update...
> ...



Yeah, where she go? She sleeping? I know it's the end of teh year but come on!


----------



## Toman 12 (May 22, 2005)

Finals and Cores suck, so i don't blame her for not updateing.  My older brothers and sisters were really stressed when they were taking them, so i think we should give her some time.   

But still i wish she would update though,


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (May 23, 2005)

hmmm i remember when i did the finals for High School.. i was tired too.. i didn't wanna do anything else after.. all taht reading n writing..haha.


----------



## beast_1210 (May 23, 2005)

ninja_sakura19 said:
			
		

> hmmm i remember when i did the finals for High School.. i was tired too.. i didn't wanna do anything else after.. all taht reading n writing..haha.




Ahem!!! so means that she could still write... heheheheh!


----------



## eldwin (Jun 8, 2005)

How long has it been since she updated???!!!!!!! :sad


----------



## ninja_sakura19 (Jun 9, 2005)

like................WKS AGO!! u think she quit?! it's already JUNE!!! o-o ah well... ._.


----------



## beast_1210 (Jul 4, 2005)

yohoo! still no update?


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Jul 25, 2005)

Solid American said:
			
		

> Yeah, where she go? She sleeping?



of course!


----------



## mcyoon (Jul 25, 2005)

omg, she posted!!


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Jul 25, 2005)

mcyoon said:
			
		

> omg, she posted!!



yeah. Hi!


----------



## mcyoon (Jul 25, 2005)

HI!!!!  All of us are anxiously waiting for another installment of your excellent fanfic


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Jul 25, 2005)

mcyoon said:
			
		

> HI!!!!  All of us are anxiously waiting for another installment of your excellent fanfic



lol-thanks ya. 
I'm working on it-I also have a HArry Potter fanfic too, so im working on that as well...
yeah, sorry about my "short" break. i got serious writers block, and decided to take a small break from it...which turned into a really long break.


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Jul 25, 2005)

oh man, all these different smileys are so cool!


----------



## mcyoon (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Crimson Rose (Aug 24, 2005)

oh awsomee fan-fic :amazed


----------



## Gnome80 (Sep 22, 2005)

*omg!!!*

i just finioshed reading everything here and cant handel this waiting plz finish the FIGHT!!! :sad plzplzplzplzplz:sad  I just love reading this stuff when i'm at work.


----------



## Marysmary (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmm..this is really good..Maybe I'll post my fan fic on this forum as well..

Please update soon!!


----------



## fight4freedom (Aug 7, 2006)

your works amazing i registered just to let u no


----------



## NarutoSasukeSakura (Aug 19, 2006)

hey everyone...um..lets see....i havent been on here since...wellll..a year ago? holy crap, thats a long time! well. ill try to reread my stuff, and perhaps start the story up again-but after a year of not doing anything with naruto, im kinda lost...so...it may be a while. but im trying to catch up with the season (thats gonna take a while, isnt it?) but im gonna try, k? hopefully. dont be mad if it takes me up to a month.


----------



## mcyoon (Aug 19, 2006)

wow, ur back again...I'll have to reread ur fanfic again because I know i really liked it.  I hope you continue it again


----------



## beast_1210 (Sep 5, 2006)

*HORAY! for NarutoSasukeSakura!!!*

Thnaks a lot your back....
hope to read your story...
kinda miss it...
please make it less than a month...
please...
please...
please...
please...
please...

thank you...


----------



## DarkFireShinobi (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG THIS STORY HAS KEPT ME ALIVE THOUGH MY BORING ASS WORK FOR THE PAST WEEK!!!! PLEASE CONTINUE IT AS SOON AS U CAN!!! IM DYING TO HEAR THE NEXT CHAPTER, PROB NOT AS MUCH AS UR DEDICATED READERS FROM 2 YEARS AGO BUT IM STILL ANXIOUS!!! BTW I ALSO READ FOXHOUND AND OMG WHAT AN AWESOME FANFIC!!! YOU BOTH ROCK!!!!


----------



## grilledcrab (Dec 12, 2006)

are you actually going to continue? lol. sounds quite threatening yea. but your fic was simply awesome


----------

